# Fools on cbid again



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

La Estrella Cubana 'R' (robusto) - CigarBid.com

I usually only pay a buck a piece for these


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

lol fail


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is why c-bid does so well.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I wonder if his middle initial is E and they have sentimental value to him


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

someone saw the pic of the bundle of 20 and bid accordingly. Still stupid but i see why.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> This is why c-bid does so well.


Yup....

What a waste of money.

Oh well.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, lol!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Im sure someone thinks they are getting a bundle.

But check this out.

Fuente Fuente Opus X - BBMF Maduro (Single) - CigarBid.com


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Im sure someone thinks they are getting a bundle.
> 
> But check this out.
> 
> Fuente Fuente Opus X - BBMF Maduro (Single) - CigarBid.com


Holy crap!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I paid that much for the 2006 BBMF I sent for Veeral to review since he didn't like the newer one, still waiting for the review he probably hated it and is afraid to tell me 

Of course I bought from a BOTL profiteer.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

22 hours left. I can still get them both for $81 ea.!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Almost every auction I check out on cbid is priced higher than you can get them on CI for, and that isn't even factoring in the shipping. Cbid certainly profits on the uninformed consumer. Good for them, not good for someone trying to get a deal.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

RGraphics said:


> Im sure someone thinks they are getting a bundle.
> 
> But check this out.
> 
> Fuente Fuente Opus X - BBMF Maduro (Single) - CigarBid.com


Joe! Absolutely shocking!mg:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

This is why they can afford to give us the good deals too, though. They wouldnt have cbid up to sell the same stuff they'd sell on CI or ccom for more $ anyway unless they turned more profit on ill-informed consumers

they also use (obvious) tactics such as posted a single and having a picture of a box of cigars on it, which can catch certain people who dont pay attention to the fact it says single...

that BBFM is funny though because the descriptions says it has a shaggy head, not a shaggy foot.. haha.. *bonk*


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

deals are there to be had, but the HTF stuff goes for way too much IMHO.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Zogg said:


> This is why they can afford to give us the good deals too, though. They wouldnt have cbid up to sell the same stuff they'd sell on CI or ccom for more $ anyway unless they turned more profit on ill-informed consumers
> 
> they also use (obvious) tactics such as posted a single and having a picture of a box of cigars on it, which can catch certain people who dont pay attention to the fact it says single...
> 
> that BBFM is funny though because the descriptions says it has a shaggy head, not a shaggy foot.. haha.. *bonk*


But it does have a shaggy head, regular foot.:tea:

Also, there are definitely deals to be had on cbid, I've gotten a few great ones, but you need too know what you're bidding on or it can get ugly quick.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh yeah its one of those. Durp at thinking it was the picture.. Of course cbid doesnt post the right picture lol


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

they hardly ever post the right picture unless its their house brands. The higher end stuff always has a single photo for all the vitolas it seems.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

huh. Well, shows what i know. i only used cbid twice, once for my lighter, and i wont ever again *shrug*


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> someone saw the pic of the bundle of 20 and bid accordingly. Still stupid but i see why.


Yeah gotta be careful about that. Ive notived they do that.



Cigar Noob said:


> Almost every auction I check out on cbid is priced higher than you can get them on CI for, and that isn't even factoring in the shipping. Cbid certainly profits on the uninformed consumer. Good for them, not good for someone trying to get a deal.





jimbo1 said:


> deals are there to be had, but the HTF stuff goes for way too much IMHO.


There are some deals you just gotta kinda look and get lucky. I havent been looking on thee for too long, but IVe seen a box of JDN Clebracions go for like 31 dollars. There were smaller cigars like a corona and not Antanos or the darks but still they were JDNs. Only reason I dont bid was becasue I forgot about the auction lol. Also Ive seen a few Kinky Friedmans go for around 40 or so. Never had one, but how bad can they be for 40 dollars for a box, theyre a premium cigar right?

With that said thats usually not the norm. Ive also seen plenty of other stuff, Man o War, Diesel and a ton of others going for about what they go for on the site, if not more. I dont always understand that.

It can definitely be a bit of a search to get a good deal.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

God of Fire goes under retail on CBid often, but GoF is way over priced. They are not Padron family reserves or BHKs so aren't worth the 30 dollar retail.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Theyre good for accessories as well, i got my xikar exodus for $27


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I've gotten boxes of EPC, LADC, and Tats, for around 25-30 dollars cheaper than I could have sourced them elsewhere. That's a good deal for me, and I will only bid on things I've been actively shopping for; so always a good deal when I win something.


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> But it does have a shaggy head, regular foot.:tea:
> 
> Also, there are definitely deals to be had on cbid, I've gotten a few great ones, but you need too know what you're bidding on or it can get ugly quick.


Not to thread jack but that is super cool looking!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive gotten so many buck a stick deals on fivers, but you got to be playing it all the time. This week ( i posted this elsewhere) I got gracliff 1666 robusto or what ever the call it 40 bucks for 20 i think it is a pretty good 2 buck and some change stick. Also got some super premium seconds 25 for 25$ plus shipping. Not to bad but Ive been bidding for 3 months to get some graycliffs at that price.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> But it does have a shaggy head, regular foot.:tea:


Are there other sticks that look like this in their line? If not, these sell for $125 (I think, I might even be wrong as they could be $185) a piece at Casa Fuente in Vegas. You're only allowed to buy 1 per day there....


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just confirmed. I called casa fuente and they sell the natural for $125 and the maduro for $150. So $80 isn't that bad!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

....well I thought I wanted one....


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Just confirmed. I called casa fuente and they sell the natural for $125 and the maduro for $150. So $80 isn't that bad!


Eric! I had no clue that a non-cuban cigar could sell for so much; just goes to show how much I know!:mmph:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Dayum. I couldn't smoke something that expensive. Not cause I would feel im wasting my money by smoking $80+ but because i know for $80 i can get 10 amazing smokes from tatuaje or something for the same $


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have gotten some very good deals on cbid, you just have to be patient and avoid the weekends when people bid over retail.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

This should be a running thread with examples for our amusement.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

wahoofever said:


> This should be a running thread with examples for our amusement.


With the amount that it happens, i wouldnt doubt that itll continue without people even thinking about it haha


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Zogg said:


> Dayum. I couldn't smoke something that expensive. Not cause I would feel im wasting my money by smoking $80+ but because i know for $80 i can get 10 amazing smokes from tatuaje or something for the same $


Exactly my opinion...


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Dayum. I couldn't smoke something that expensive. Not cause I would feel im wasting my money by smoking $80+ but because i know for $80 i can get 10 amazing smokes from tatuaje or something for the same $


Well theres the difference between us and the gazillionaires :tongue:


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

I tend to use freefall on cbid as my main source of cigars these days


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Any more I use freefall and nothing else on cbid, though the last time I even did that was months ago. 

As far as the pricing at Casa Fuente, you can pretty much expect HTF Fuentes to sell for twice what they should sell for at retail. However, the fact is they stock those HTFs at all times so you're paying for the convenience. Plus it's Vegas.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, Im a fan of freefall. Also when auctions open I set a bid and forget about it. If I win, great, if not then I dont really care.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I paid that much for the 2006 BBMF I sent for Veeral to review since he didn't like the newer one, still waiting for the review he probably hated it and is afraid to tell me
> 
> Of course I bought from a BOTL profiteer.


Come to think of it, I haven't seen V post here in over a month. Wonder where he went.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> As far as the pricing at Casa Fuente, you can pretty much expect HTF Fuentes to sell for twice what they should sell for at retail. However, the fact is they stock those HTFs at all times so you're paying for the convenience. Plus it's Vegas.


Very true indeed :thumb:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

RGraphics said:


> Im sure someone thinks they are getting a bundle.
> 
> But check this out.
> 
> Fuente Fuente Opus X - BBMF Maduro (Single) - CigarBid.com


op2::help:mg:


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I have seen this on many auction sites. You can always tell when a newbie starts buying on auction sites....They bid above the purchase price you can buy them outright for. I have seen Opus X..not sure exactly which ones for sale alot cheaper than $80.00 a piece. I know it was not this particular Opus X but probably just as good but maybe not as good looking.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> Come to think of it, I haven't seen V post here in over a month. Wonder where he went.


Well I'm pretty sure he still loves me, not sure about you other bums though  Probably taking a break hope he's well!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Well theres the difference between us and the gazillionaires :tongue:


yeah...the gazillionaires are the ones selling the cigars at 125 a pop to shmucks who think it's a bargain.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah...the gazillionaires are the ones selling the cigars at 125 a pop to shmucks who think it's a bargain.


you bring up a good point there... have i mentioned that your avatar picture kinda scares me a little


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Any more I use freefall and nothing else on cbid, though the last time I even did that was months ago.
> 
> As far as the pricing at Casa Fuente, you can pretty much expect HTF Fuentes to sell for twice what they should sell for at retail. However, the fact is they stock those HTFs at all times so you're paying for the convenience. Plus it's Vegas.


Am I the only one who thinks Higher Than Fu** when the see HTF which means hard to find, I think anyway?


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Higher Than Fu** when the see HTF which means hard to find, I think anyway?


Not until now, thanks:bounce:


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Some people just don't realize what they're doing.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

snagstangl said:


> Ive gotten so many buck a stick deals on fivers, but you got to be playing it all the time. This week ( i posted this elsewhere) I got gracliff 1666 robusto or what ever the call it 40 bucks for 20 i think it is a pretty good 2 buck and some change stick. Also got some super premium seconds 25 for 25$ plus shipping. Not to bad but Ive been bidding for 3 months to get some graycliffs at that price.


That is a great price for the Graycliff 1666. The cigar is much better than I was expecting and now I try to keep a few in my humidor. They have a new addition to the 1666 line and it is the Graycliff 1666 Double Espresso. They are on sale for $59.99 for a Mazo of 15. If you have priced the regular Graycliff Espresso you know that they sale for $300.00 for a box of 24 Robusto 5.2 X 50. The one drawback to the 1666 Double Espresso to me is the ring size. It is a 4.5 X 60. I do not like a super large ring gauge but have been wanting to try the Graycliff Espresso or Double Espresso but the prices are keeping me from buying. Now my question for you or anyone who comes across this has anyone tried the 1666 Double Espresso? It is a new addition to the 1666 line from what I can tell. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

MitchellF said:


> That is a great price for the Graycliff 1666. The cigar is much better than I was expecting and now I try to keep a few in my humidor. They have a new addition to the 1666 line and it is the Graycliff 1666 Double Espresso. They are on sale for $59.99 for a Mazo of 15. If you have priced the regular Graycliff Espresso you know that they sale for $300.00 for a box of 24 Robusto 5.2 X 50. The one drawback to the 1666 Double Espresso to me is the ring size. It is a 4.5 X 60. I do not like a super large ring gauge but have been wanting to try the Graycliff Espresso or Double Espresso but the prices are keeping me from buying. Now my question for you or anyone who comes across this has anyone tried the 1666 Double Espresso? It is a new addition to the 1666 line from what I can tell. Any help would be appreciated.


Yeah im not a fan of the huge ring gauge msyself


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Haven't had a 60 guage yet...maybe this weekend if I'm lucky.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I always have seen HTF as "home town forum"

As in for me the HTF is the Washington state section.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I always have seen HTF as "home town forum"
> 
> As in for me the HTF is the Washington state section.


Used to live in Yakima.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

MrFuentes said:


> Used to live in Yakima.


 I'm sorry.... :wink:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

MrFuentes said:


> Haven't had a 60 guage yet...maybe this weekend if I'm lucky.


That's what she said.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

ckay said:


> That's what she said.


Nice,,,very nice.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I'm sorry.... :wink:


Hey, it wasn't bad...lol.


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

There's certainly a lot of great deals on cbid, but I've spotted several above retail auction prices. I'm surprised more people don't vet their choices or check prices elsewhere before bidding. I suppose the site might not do so well if it wasn't for some of those sneaking in.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuente Fuente Opus X BBMF for $64, that is a 150% markup. Cbid should stop the biding at 100% markup


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> Fuente Fuente Opus X BBMF for $64, that is a 150% markup. Cbid should stop the biding at 100% markup


Look back through this thread. I confirmed those sticks sell for $125 for the natural and $150 for the maduro at Casa Fuente in Vegas. Granted everything is more expensive there, but this stick seems to be very rare. Have you seen it for sale anywhere else cheaper than $64?


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Look back through this thread. I confirmed those sticks sell for $125 for the natural and $150 for the maduro at Casa Fuente in Vegas. Granted everything is more expensive there, but this stick seems to be very rare. Have you seen it for sale anywhere else cheaper than $64?


yes. my local b&m has them stocked for 49.95.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Look back through this thread. I confirmed those sticks sell for $125 for the natural and $150 for the maduro at Casa Fuente in Vegas. Granted everything is more expensive there, but this stick seems to be very rare. Have you seen it for sale anywhere else cheaper than $64?


Thompson had them for $50-$55 a stick and they are the biggest ripoff on the net. The Fuente Fuente Opus22 is still available for $850-$950. I should buy a box to double my money


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting stuff guys.... I thought these were harder to find and more expensive. What's funny is the Vegas store sells them for $125-$150 but if you find an online dealer for the "Casa Fuente" line, they sell for double what the Vegas shop sells them at. Weird...


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Interesting stuff guys.... I thought these were harder to find and more expensive. What's funny is the Vegas store sells them for $125-$150 but if you find an online dealer for the "Casa Fuente" line, they sell for double what the Vegas shop sells them at. Weird...


This is probably due to the fact that the only place you can purchase casa fuente is at casa fuente. they do not mail or have internet ordering; it is an exclusive cigar. The online shops selling them are going to the shop; buying the cigars (at what I presume is the same price you or I could purchase them for) and then adding their markup for making these cigars available to those who can't or don't go to vegas but want the cigars.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

People need to learn to shop around. Saw a box of AF SS Naturals go for over $140 on CBid. Scored one for $109 with shipping the other day.

Shop around...


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Dayum. I couldn't smoke something that expensive. Not cause I would feel im wasting my money by smoking $80+ but because i know for $80 i can get 10 amazing smokes from tatuaje or something for the same $


Well said!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Padilla 1948 Edicion Limitada Robusto - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com

not awful but, falling near the catagory


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Cbid is bad... I've been on that sight for about 4 days now and spent about $160.. It's so frickin addicting.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Cbid is bad... I've been on that sight for about 4 days now and spent about $160.. It's so frickin addicting.


There is no argument on here but some "good" deals can be found.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

Speaking of idiots, 2x this month Ive seen Tabek Especial Dulces go for 30+ bucks a 5er. Their like 14 on the Monster lol.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> Fuente Fuente Opus X BBMF for $64, that is a 150% markup. Cbid should stop the biding at 100% markup


Why? If some fool is too lazy to google it and wants to give C-Bid a huge profit on one product, then let them. That enables C-Bid to take losses on other products - cause man, some of the deals I've scored on C-Bid ought to be considered Felonies!

:dance:

I don't know how they make money off of most of my transactions on there.

:evil:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Why? If some fool is too lazy to google it and wants to give C-Bid a huge profit on one product, then let them. That enables C-Bid to take losses on other products - cause man, some of the deals I've scored on C-Bid ought to be considered Felonies!
> 
> :dance:
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. Let someone else give them the profit, that isn't a crime to voluntarily over pay for something. If you think paying 150% over MSRP is a crime go check out the entire restaurant industry for their alcohol prices.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

hear hear, If some other beast of burden wants to bid it up, ill keep getting stuff for a buck or two a stick.


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com - You can get 10 DPG blues on freefall for around $31

Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com -people bidding $37 for the same thing

both auctions are live at the same time. wow.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Partially Deaf said:


> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com - You can get 10 DPG blues on freefall for around $31
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com -people bidding $37 for the same thing
> 
> both auctions are live at the same time. wow.


Well the "free fall" has been on for about 24hrs so the bids on the regular auction could be bids put in as "max bids" before the "free fall" opened.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Free Fall is definitely the way to go.


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

The "not so popular" brands can still be had for a good price when bidding. I grabbed a box of Sol Cubano CC for $37 compared to $80 normally. But anything popular, free fall is the only way to go.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

CigarRat said:


> The "not so popular" brands can still be had for a good price when bidding. I grabbed a box of Sol Cubano CC for $37 compared to $80 normally. But anything popular, free fall is the only way to go.


That's a good deal!


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Partially Deaf said:


> W W W.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1118380/Don-Pepin-Garcia-Blue-Generoso-10-Cigars Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com - You can get 10 DPG blues on freefall for around $31
> 
> W W W.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1113319/Don-Pepin-Garcia-Blue-Generoso-10-Cigars Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generoso - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com -people bidding $37 for the same thing
> 
> both auctions are live at the same time. wow.


Snagged a pack of these in the FreeFall for around 31.25. Can't wait to try 'em!

:smoke2:


----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

A couple days ago, they had the herf-a-dor combo that comes with a lotus lighter, a 5ct herf-a-dor, and a 5 pack of Perdomo Champagne 10th Anny (or whatever that one is) that sold for almost $50. You can get those all day long on CI for either $24.95 r $39.99 (can't remember which and too lazy to look).


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

5-Pack: Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #50 $85
Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #50 - CigarBid.com

Anejo is only $10 a stick


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gotta Love C Bid ... Great sticks and Great prices


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep it's almost fun to watch if people weren't getting ripped, but they are doing it to themselves  I don't use them often Ron gave me a tip recently on some yard gars that turn into good smokes in about a year for a little over $20 a bundle. So I have since been browsing just to see and did pick up some bombing materials at fair prices below Monster rates at least.

Still blows my mind I always have one screen open to check prices before I bid on anything. pretty easy really LOL


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Still blows my mind *I always have one screen open to check prices before I bid on anything.* pretty easy really LOL


Dave that is a smart move. I started doing that a while back and it helps a lot.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

As many have said, it is easy for the boutique-level sticks to go over what they can be had for online, with shipping. Those take a while to hit on, most times it is a quickie that can be a score.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> 5-Pack: Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #50 $85
> 
> *Anejo is only $10 a stick*


Where? I'd buy all I could get at $10/stick.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> Where? I'd buy all I could get at $10/stick.


they're found pretty easily for less than $10 a stick.. that is.. if you can find them in stock that is at a place where they aren't price gouging..
>.>


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> they're found pretty easily for less than $10 a stick.. that is.. if you can find them in stock that is at a place where they aren't price gouging..
> >.>


Everyone keeps saying how easy they are to find at $10/stick but nobody has a source. I can't find a single store in the NCA, including Maryland and VA, that has them at all, let alone $10/stick. I bought 2 5-packs off MMAO in May for $41 each and haven't seen them anywhere since. BCP has 'em for $64.95 per 5-pack and with shipping that puts them over $70.

I like 'em at around $50 or less.

So, where can you buy them for $10...exactly?


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Anejo #50 5-packer for $50.95
People GO!


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

cartey said:


> *Anejo #50 5-packer for $50.95*
> People GO!


UDA MAN! Except they're out of stock. I know lots of places that sell them for $10/stick, but only when they're out of stock.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> UDA MAN! Except they're out of stock. I know lots of places that sell them for $10/stick, but only when they're out of stock.


The Smoky Bear B&M 708 499-0222 ,they normally have them in stock, if you want .I will make a run for you.they also carry OpusX for about $12 a stick


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ive seen them at B&M's for that price, mostly, not so much online.

looks like eric hooked ya up with some contact info though


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Heres mine.... not a bad price for these sticks....But my wife already got out the whip last night for my purchases over the last few days....I hope I get out bid or Im in trouble!!!!!

Cain Daytona by Oliva No. 4 (24) - CigarBid.com


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Olivas are always good to go at Cbid.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah, but are these oliva's worth 10 a stick ?

Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro Torpedo - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> yeah, but are these oliva's worth 10 a stick ?
> 
> Oliva Serie 'V' Maduro Torpedo - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com


Actually they are. That's what the MADURO V's go for. Those are not the regular Torpedo's.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

not Cbid, but the other one. I got outbid on a box of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduros for more than the price they sell them for on FSS. It's not that it was much higher, but they even give you a note that says you can buy them cheaper before you place your bid! I did it because I already had a order coming, so I was like "no way someone outbids me at exactly the same price you can already buy them." Wrong! Someone came along with a few minutes left and wanted them bad enough to sign off on the disclaimer and out bid me. As for me, I'll just take that extra money that I needed to spend, buy something off the Monster, then get free shipping and get them directly from FSS.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> not Cbid, but the other one. I got outbid on a box of Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduros for more than the price they sell them for on FSS. It's not that it was much higher, but they even give you a note that says you can buy them cheaper before you place your bid! I did it because I already had a order coming, so I was like "no way someone outbids me at exactly the same price you can already buy them." Wrong! Someone came along with a few minutes left and wanted them bad enough to sign off on the disclaimer and out bid me. As for me, I'll just take that extra money that I needed to spend, buy something off the Monster, then get free shipping and get them directly from FSS.


I give Famous some props that they actually have a system in place that lets you know if you've entered a stupid bid. That really does put the fault entirely on the buyer.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> I give Famous some props that they actually have a system in place that lets you know if you've entered a stupid bid. That really does put the fault entirely on the buyer.


I give them a lot of respect for doing it, but it actually infuriates me more. To know that someone outbid me knowing full well you could get it for cheaper. BTW, just for s&g's I bid it up a little more, just to see how high he had went, and yeah he had some extra thrown in there for good measure on his max bid...


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

It cracks me up watching the price swings from you lot to another.

I have seen a 5 packs sell for like 19 ... then the same 5 pack sell for around 32 the next week.

People really need to research before bidding there.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya or when you score a fiver for 23 and the next day a box of 25 goes on quickie for 79. Doh!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Got a Palio cutter on their site and saved $15...lol. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

MrFuentes said:


> Got a Palio cutter on their site and saved $15...lol. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Which one did you get, the older version go for about $20 on the devil's site. And the new ones about $35


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> Which one did you get, the older version go for about $20 on the devil's site. And the new ones about $35


New one. Carbon Fiber edition.


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

wahoofever said:


> Actually they are. That's what the MADURO V's go for. Those are not the regular Torpedo's.


Trying an Oliva V maduro is definitely on my to-do list. I love the V belicoso and torpedo so I am sure the maddie is going to knock my socks off.


----------



## h8w8in (Aug 17, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> It cracks me up watching the price swings from you lot to another.
> 
> I have seen a 5 packs sell for like 19 ... then the same 5 pack sell for around 32 the next week.
> 
> People really need to research before bidding there.


I know what you mean. I have been watching some of the Diesel 5 packs on there and some of them are going for more than what you can purchase them for on ci or some of the other sites. Pretty funny stuff sometimes.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill Maduro (20) - CigarBid.com

i could pay for 46.95 and skip shipping but why do that, when i can pay $55 bucks and shipping. apparently the 35 bucks everyone was paying on quick buy just wasn't a tip off.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

ktblunden said:


> I give Famous some props that they actually have a system in place that lets you know if you've entered a stupid bid. That really does put the fault entirely on the buyer.


Really cause Ive seen somone accidentally bid and win a 5er of 601 blue for over 1,000.00$. Ive always wondered if Famous really made them pay it.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been having a hard time finding soft spots lately.

Last week I bought nothing. The week I have a total of one freefall item won and it's looking like it's going to stay that way.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

wahoofever said:


> I've been having a hard time finding soft spots lately.
> 
> Last week I bought nothing. The week I have a total of one freefall item won and it's looking like it's going to stay that way.


Ive lost about 8-10 auctions of tempus maduros in the past month. Outbid tonight with less than a min left. so frustrating:frusty:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

almost everything is going way high recently


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

They will run out of money eventually, we all do.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

gaberox said:


> Really cause Ive seen somone accidentally bid and win a 5er of 601 blue for over 1,000.00$. Ive always wondered if Famous really made them pay it.


Man, that is my fear, I have fat fingered those bets couple times on my ipad but quickly corrected them before hitting submit, I would be curious to know what happens though since they have your CC on file and charge it right away.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My trick and I think it's best to do this is find your price bid it and leave it alone, the trick is just not caring it you don't get it today you will eventually. IMHO


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> almost everything is going way high recently


Seems like prices in CBid really go in waves. Earlier this year I finally quit even looking cause most everything I was interested in was going for at or above CI prices. Went back a few months later and bought way too much cause there were great deals. Haven't been back since then cause a. my humidors are full and b. I'm afraid the wife might kill me if I over do it again for a few months! Sounds like it's back to bidders being dumb again phase.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm one !!! I just messed up on a bid. I usually just set my highest bid that I'm willing to pay and forget about it. Well I wasn't paying attention and put that in AS my bid which ended up being $5 more than what the current bid was ... damn...


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

I am trying my best to resist this site and so far so good. So easy to purchase something on there. Gotta watch out for the bad deals though.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

cw_mi said:


> I'm one !!! I just messed up on a bid. I usually just set my highest bid that I'm willing to pay and forget about it. Well I wasn't paying attention and put that in AS my bid which ended up being $5 more than what the current bid was ... damn...


I just did this. :frusty:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> I just did this. :frusty:


Just to make you feel better I have as well as I bet many have, ONCE LOL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> My trick and I think it's best to do this is find your price bid it and leave it alone, the trick is just not caring it you don't get it today you will eventually. IMHO


This is how you do it..set it and forget it! I know Dave knows his prices as well as me and others...we go in and set our Max Bid and walk away. If we win it's a good day and if we don't win we'll get it eventually.

My weakness is the FREEFALL now...thank God it doesn't have a lot of my favorites but when it does I watch it for an hour on the last day it's available...see what the lowest pricing is and then go after it like I'm SailFishing...I landed two good ones the other night...Man O'War Sampler 4 of each kind for $27...and then nailed 10 Diesel Unlimited d.7 (churchill for $27....the Churchills are really good.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

How fitting considering the last post.

Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. No. 2 (20) - CigarBid.com

or i could pay 29.99 and free shipping at CI. Now I love pirates gold, i have some with at least 6 months rest, smooth, woodsy and just good. But i shoot for 20 bucks for a bundle, I got a bundle of Rothschild maduro for 10 bucks this last weekend, a fluke but still.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

Well I really messed up with cigarbid last week myself. I was in a hurry and checking auctions that were ending withing a few minutes. I will just say that I paid $25.00 for a 5 pack thinking I was purchasing a box. The deal would have been very good for a box but it really blew for a 5 Pack. First time it has happened to me but I have got to be more observant in the future.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Mitch, I haven't done it yet but I have bought some stinkers for 5 bucks for a five pack, there are good $1 cigars to be had on cbid but there are also a number that arent worth that. This coming from a cigarette smoker, so its pretty bad if I cant handle it.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> How fitting considering the last post.
> 
> Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. No. 2 (20) - CigarBid.com
> 
> or i could pay 29.99 and free shipping at CI. Now I love pirates gold, i have some with at least 6 months rest, smooth, woodsy and just good. But i shoot for 20 bucks for a bundle, I got a bundle of Rothschild maduro for 10 bucks this last weekend, a fluke but still.


That is actually me *facepalm*. I got lazy and didn't check CI. I was just mad someone was bidding against me!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey, no attack intended, they are good cigars, just rest em. If you smoke one ROTT you will want to throw the bunch away. but I promise they get better with age.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

lol I know you weren't attacking me. I bought them based on a couple of recommendations from people whose opinions I value, so I'm not worried about them being bad. I just checked the CI price after your post and felt like a tard.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

The Chosen One v2.2 - 40 Cigars - CigarBid.com

nuff said i think


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> The Chosen One v2.2 - 40 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> nuff said i think


Thats not too terrible. $3 a stick for some decent cigars.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> lol I know you weren't attacking me. I bought them based on a couple of recommendations from people whose opinions I value, so I'm not worried about them being bad. I just checked the CI price after your post and felt like a tard.


Good thing is you'll learn from this and never make the mistake of overpaying ever again!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> My trick and I think it's best to do this is find your price bid it and leave it alone, the trick is just not caring it you don't get it today you will eventually. IMHO


That's exactly how I work it. If I'm outbid then too bad I'm not willing to pay more than what I originally bid.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

The number one rule of auctions is to not get caught up in the bidding, you should always know what you are bidding on or risk overbidding. A lot of the guys here are right, just put a bid in and forget it. Cbid is not Ebay, if you end up sniping you're probably going to overpay. With that being said I have not bid on anything there in a while because it is cyclical. Right now it's in a "idiots that like to bid over normal price" cycle.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Thats not too terrible. $3 a stick for some decent cigars.


I think the whole point is that you can get them at CI for $99 + free shipping... Just gotta ask who these people are. I only bid after completely researching making sure I don't overpay.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I think the whole point is that you can get them at CI for $99 + free shipping... Just gotta ask who these people are. I only bid after completely researching making sure I don't overpay.


Hahaha I didn't even bother to check CI before I posted that.

So then I suppose I just proved the whole point of this thread then? :lol:


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Hahaha I didn't even bother to check CI before I posted that.
> 
> So then I suppose I just proved the whole point of this thread then? :lol:


And that's what makes this thread so fun!

I've been staying away. I did get some Series A on MMAO for a good price though and have been participating in the mash and the jam.

The more I get into this hobby, the less I find on CBID. Even freefall has not been very interesting lately.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> The number one rule of auctions is to not get caught up in the bidding, you should always know what you are bidding on or risk overbidding. A lot of the guys here are right, just put a bid in and forget it. Cbid is not Ebay, if you end up sniping you're probably going to overpay. With that being said I have not bid on anything there in a while because it is cyclical. Right now it's in a "idiots that like to bid over normal price" cycle.


I have to agree it is an idiots bidding over normal cycle, pretty bad ive seen 9 and 11 dollar bids on 5 packs i have routinely seen go for 5 bucks.


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Originally Posted by fivespdcat
> The number one rule of auctions is to not get caught up in the bidding, you should always know what you are bidding on or risk overbidding. A lot of the guys here are right, just put a bid in and forget it. Cbid is not Ebay, if you end up sniping you're probably going to overpay. With that being said I have not bid on anything there in a while because it is cyclical. Right now it's in a "idiots that like to bid over normal price" cycle.


Ha... I'll see your axiom and raise you.

"The number one rule in life is not to let your emotions dictate your resource allocations..." This thoroughly applies to major financial transactions such as cars, boats, houses, etc... However, we are very much emotion driven creatures, so this is extremely hard for most of us to pull off with every deal/purchase/transaction.

:doh:


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just did something similar a couple hours ago. Was using the MMAO and didn't check the price on their 90+ rated boutique sampler. Offered 32 and won. Went to check and it sells for 27.50 on CI plus 5 for shipping. Saved myself a whole 2 quarters! FAIL lol


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

superman0234 said:


> I just did something similar a couple hours ago. Was using the MMAO and didn't check the price on their 90+ rated boutique sampler. Offered 32 and won. Went to check and it sells for 27.50 on CI plus 5 for shipping. Saved myself a whole 2 quarters! FAIL lol


There are links in the Promos thread here that will get you free shipping on your CI orders... (doesn't work for CBid orders)


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

> There are links in the Promos thread here that will get you free shipping on your CI orders... (doesn't work for CBid orders)


Ah, forgot about that, means I did even worse than I thought haha


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I have noticed on a lot of Auctions but especially Ebay that there are people out there who decide they want something and price is no object if anyone is bidding against them. They will bid over the MSRP of a _used_ item just to spite the person they are bidding against. I do not see this so much on Cigarbid but the problem there is simply ignorance. They sometimes see the MSRP of an item in the description on Cbid and think if they are below that price they are ok. They do not check CI before bidding which is a big mistake. Most retailers selling price is almost always below MSRP.


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

MitchellF said:


> I have noticed on a lot of Auctions but especially Ebay that there are people out there who decide they want something and price is no object if anyone is bidding against them. They will bid over the MSRP of a _used_ item just to spite the person they are bidding against. I do not see this so much on Cigarbid but the problem there is simply ignorance. They sometimes see the MSRP of an item in the description on Cbid and think if they are below that price they are ok. They do not check CI before bidding which is a big mistake. Most retailers selling price is almost always below MSRP.


I feel this is a big thing with auctions in general. People at some point are just like screw the other guy I'm gonna show em!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Oliveros Classic Toro (25) - CigarBid.com


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Oliveros Classic Toro (25) - CigarBid.com


The best part is the quickbuys at 22.50 then all of a sudden its up at 43 lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Last night someone from my state about 15/20 miles from me bought two Fuente Love Affairs for about$40 per cigar. I just kept watching thinking why why why. Humans always find a way to surprise me. 


Still there just crazy man jeez!

Fuente Fuente Opus X Love Affair 2010 - Single Cigar
Free Fall	? $38.23


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> Man, that is my fear, I have fat fingered those bets couple times on my ipad but quickly corrected them before hitting submit, I would be curious to know what happens though since they have your CC on file and charge it right away.


I actually had this happen with a empty box. I meant to bid $2.50 and I accidentally put $25. I just emailed them when I found out my mess up and they corrected it for me (since the top two other bids were $2.30 and $2.40 it did not affect the winner outcome and I still won the empty box).


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just saw a 5'er of 5 vegas aaa go for $19.00!!!!

I also bid on a 5'er of oliveros zero's which was 16.00 quick buy and some one bid more than the qb price. Glad they did because I thought it was ending tonight and it's really ending on friday which means I would've ended up buying more stuff.

Is it me or does it look like that more than half of the U.S is now smoking and is on cbid? I use to get some crazy deals before, but now I just stick to the specials and freefalls. It seems like everyone is bidding close to retail prices.

I just bided on a 10'er of the g.a.r's to see how they are and called it a day. Not bad for $27.50 shipped.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought a 5pack of Beast's for 24.90.

Did not seem to bad to me, but some of the prices are just plain silly.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Almost every auction I check out on cbid is priced higher than you can get them on CI for, and that isn't even factoring in the shipping. Cbid certainly profits on the uninformed consumer. Good for them, not good for someone trying to get a deal.


This has been my experience with Cbid also. I will go over there and snoop around from time to time and always end up leaving and just going back to my ol regular sites and ordering. Now I have found some good deals on accessories on cbid, but ehh.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

truckertim said:


> This has been my experience with Cbid also. I will go over there and snoop around from time to time and always end up leaving and just going back to my ol regular sites and ordering. Now I have found some good deals on accessories on cbid, but ehh.


I understand but I have got some serious deals, I simply won't pay to much. Except I was watching a free fall and had the boxes clicked and was not paying attention and Elvis my dog jumped on my lap clicking the mouse while doing so I paid $22 more than I did on the second round. I now do not click the terms box until I am ready.

How many people can say their dogs bought them cigars


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Really?! Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story (25) - CigarBid.com lmao


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I understand but I have got some serious deals, I simply won't pay to much. Except I was watching a free fall and had the boxes clicked and was not paying attention and Elvis my dog jumped on my lap clicking the mouse while doing so I paid $22 more than I did on the second round. I now do not click the terms box until I am ready.
> 
> How many people can say their dogs bought them cigars


If they were crappy cigars that would bring a whole new level of meaning to dog rocket!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

raylol16 said:


> Really?! Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story (25) - CigarBid.com lmao


LOL people really need to start looking before bidding... This is crazy!


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

People pretty much nailed it.....

Cbid is seasonal. You also cannot let emotions determine your bidding. You also have to do your homework: see what the general price of the item is FIRST before you bid. Also have a price range in mind that you want to pay.

Personally, I used C-bid ONLY during particular months. I also knew how much the product generally cost. You also have a lot of "off brands" where the price can't really be determined. This is where YOU have a price range. Mine was simple: $1, $2 or $3 per cigar. Simple. 

I would RARELY pay more than $3 per cigar off ANYTHING I got off CBID. For the off-brands, usually $1-$2 per smoke.

There are some gems on there, but you have to keep in mind that generally the cigars they offer are not what I consider to be "first-rate" cigars. Nothing wrong with that, though. I don't smoke "first-rate" cigars all the time, but trust me, I'll be damned if I pay more than $3 a stick.

P.S. The Oliveros are actually pretty good, provided you rest them more than 9 months IMO. Loving that torpedo size....they are worth well more than the .60 I paid per stick LOL. They have become my go to all-purpose mild-medium smoke.


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

I gave up on this site very early on as I saw prices hitting stupid highs over what they go for on other sites. But as stated already, that's how this site and Ebay make their dough.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BKDW said:


> People pretty much nailed it.....
> 
> Cbid is seasonal. You also cannot let emotions determine your bidding. You also have to do your homework: see what the general price of the item is FIRST before you bid. Also have a price range in mind that you want to pay.
> 
> ...


I agree but do the opposite I only buy or bid on premiums. Those I know the price of and have several sites open to check pricing as I bid. Good post bro!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gurkha Beauty - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com

Just ridiculous


----------



## raylol16 (Aug 4, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Gurkha Beauty - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Just ridiculous


lol wtf that is ridiculous


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> Gurkha Beauty - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com
> 
> Just ridiculous


$85 I agree Ridiculous indeed :eyebrows:


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, I'm not too bad but these people are worse. I bought a bundle for $40 and here it is on CI for $39 Padilla Black Bear - Cigars International At least I just added them to other auctions to offset shipping.

Now here are people paying $21 for a 5er
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1051164/Padilla-Black-Bear/


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I agree but do the opposite I only buy or bid on premiums. Those I know the price of and have several sites open to check pricing as I bid. Good post bro!


Thanks man.

Interesting buying strategy.... but I could see that actually. I also think it depends what one considers "premium". There are "premium" smokes that people do not know are "premium" so they are under the radar....

For instance, the brand I just mentioned is a relatively unknown brand. But their anniversary blends (especially) have FLAWLESS construction and are smooth tasting.
They have flavor yet are mild.... it's hard to find good mild smokes (NC I guess). They need close to a year to develop, but when they do, they are just as good as cigars that I paid $10+ for.

Even the classic blend is darned good after prolonged rest--every time I light one up, it's hard to believe that I paid so little for it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good thoughts and outlook, I think I could sum mine up and instead of saying premiums I buy what I already know and like which are usually considered premium as a standard. But yet I still price compare in case there are sales somewhere else.

C-Bid can be beat just have to not get mad and stick to our plans.


PS
I should add my standard is about 50% or a little more of what they usually sell for. I do go over that for some things but I really need to like them.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Really?

Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate (Single) - CigarBid.com


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Really?
> 
> Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate (Single) - CigarBid.com


Not funny anymore, this is close to insane


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

That doesn't even make sense. If you know what an LP is then you should have an idea of what they cost, but then again what would it be like to get some on base in the AE, where that buyer is?


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Free-fall is the way to go.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

RGraphics said:


> Really?
> 
> Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate (Single) - CigarBid.com


Yes, really. Sad, isn't it?

LP is good, and it has provided me with one of the most unique smoking experiences I have ever had.

But I'll be DAMNED if I pay $21 for that.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

The most Ive paid for a LP was $13 and this was at a B&M in Santa Monica but I got to watch football for a few hours on a big screen TV, have a Jack & Coke and meet some great BOTL. I in no way blame CBID on this the consume is the one deciding what they want to pay. But when CBID improperly words or purposely displays the wrong picture it really pisses me off because you are purposely misleading the consumer.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree that many get caught up in the heat of the bid - but there are some good deals - I just got 10 RP Old World Reserve for $37 (includes shipping). i didnt think that was too bad.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

might not be cbid, but close enough....
A Fuente Anejo Reserva #77


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

They tell you the MSRP and still...lol. :clap2:



E Dogg said:


> might not be cbid, but close enough....
> A Fuente Anejo Reserva #77


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> might not be cbid, but close enough....
> A Fuente Anejo Reserva #77


To make matters worse I think CA tells you that you're being dumb to bid that high before it will allow you to submit the bid as final.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuente-Fuente-Opus-X-Limited-Edition Phantom2010 Single Cigar/

word!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

lgomez said:


> Fuente-Fuente-Opus-X-Limited-Edition Phantom2010 Single Cigar/
> 
> word!


What is msrp on that one? I've never run in to them outside of the coffin crates.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Whew! No one mentioned my "hit the *bid * instead of the *maximum bid* button" faux pas just recently ...

Well, at least I still got them for a few dollars less than CI's regular price with free shipping ...

Still paid more than I needed to ...

No, I'm not saying on what!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Apparently one guy hasn't figured out how bidding works on cbid yet. Someone managed to bid $77.95 on something everyone else is only bidding $59.95 on... Carlos Torano Noventa Latin (torpedo) - Box of 25 - CigarBid.com


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Apparently one guy hasn't figured out how bidding works on cbid yet. Someone managed to bid $77.95 on something everyone else is only bidding $59.95 on... Carlos Torano Noventa Latin (torpedo) - Box of 25 - CigarBid.com


Maybe he was just making a donation to keep CBid in business! :humble::der::banana::bounce:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh and for future reference if you buy something on QuickBuy on there they won't ship it with your current shipping cycle if the bidding ends after your current setting. I find this insanely stupid probably because it bit me in the ass yesterday. So now I have to pay for 2 shipping cycles when I only wanted it to go out as a single order.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Oh and for future reference if you buy something on QuickBuy on there they won't ship it with your current shipping cycle if the bidding ends after your current setting. I find this insanely stupid probably because it bit me in the ass yesterday. So now I have to pay for 2 shipping cycles when I only wanted it to go out as a single order.


It is super annoying and a tactic that they use to get everyone at least once with. A quick buy should act like a buy it now button and thats what everyone thinks until it does not work and they end up tacking onto their order to justify shipping for the QB sticks.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Private Stock by Davidoff #14 - CigarBid.com

double this and ad shipping you could have a box of 25 of CI, But if you just want 5...


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Really?
> 
> Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate (Single) - CigarBid.com





E Dogg said:


> might not be cbid, but close enough....
> A Fuente Anejo Reserva #77


I just might know someone that has lost his mind... sometimes it's just easy to get caught up in these things. Expecially when you can't find them.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Oh and for future reference if you buy something on QuickBuy on there they won't ship it with your current shipping cycle if the bidding ends after your current setting. I find this insanely stupid probably because it bit me in the ass yesterday. So now I have to pay for 2 shipping cycles when I only wanted it to go out as a single order.


I almost used QuickBuy yesterday to get it to go out on my order shipping today. Glad I didn't do that now. I'll keep that in mind for the future too.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> might not be cbid, but close enough....
> A Fuente Anejo Reserva #77


I found one that's just as ridiculous

Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau 3 Cigar Tin

I bought these for $15 a pop from my local B&M and I thought that was expensive...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Tman said:


> I found one that's just as ridiculous
> 
> Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau 3 Cigar Tin
> 
> I bought these for $15 a pop from my local B&M and I thought that was expensive...


mg: :jaw: 
No cigar is worth $120, there's no way.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

RGraphics said:


> Really?
> 
> Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate (Single) - CigarBid.com





E Dogg said:


> might not be cbid, but close enough....
> A Fuente Anejo Reserva #77


I opened my email this morning... oh I feel so ashamed ... 
My mistake was visiting a local B&M and having those prices fresh in my mind when making those bids. Live and learn , I guess.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

But how would everyone feel if there was no CBid? I go on there everyday...lol.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I would feel a heaviness in my wallet and i would be able to tell what sticks i had on hand. Right now, my cooler is stacked full, no room.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Good answer.

I'm going on their site now...lol.



snagstangl said:


> I would feel a heaviness in my wallet and i would be able to tell what sticks i had on hand. Right now, my cooler is stacked full, no room.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

:dunno:
My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box-Press (Single) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> :dunno:
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box-Press (Single) - CigarBid.com


mg: $225 for 9 My Fathers....a box of 23 on CI is currently in stock for $243....a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The best part is that 2 people are bidding on that.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> The best part is that 2 people are bidding on that.


I'd like to think the guy that's buying 1 was just seeing how high he could get the bid on the guy trying to buy all 10. The problem with that theory is that both used autobid, so it really was 2 fighting at those insane prices.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> The best part is that 2 people are bidding on that.


Probably a couple of llamas.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

anonobomber said:


> Probably a couple of llamas.


Doubtful. We're too cheap. Probably a couple guys who think the are all MacGyver-like and getting in over their heads.

I guess that's what happens when you give a squid a keyboard and paperclips... retarded MacGyver Squid who bid too much on cigars.

:fencing:


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

I cant believe that they haven't reached their maximum.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah the Internet. Only wal-mart can show us a truer picture of the state of man.
Remember when e-bay was cheap?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> Ah the Internet. Only wal-mart can show us a truer picture of the state of man.
> Remember when e-bay was cheap?


I wouldn't go that far. as to say it was cheap. Remember when ebay was an auction site? Or remember when ebay was a reasonable resource? etc :tu indeed, what a sick nation we live in.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Doubtful. We're too cheap. Probably a couple guys who think the are all MacGyver-like and getting in over their heads.
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you give a squid a keyboard and paperclips... retarded MacGyver Squid who bid too much on cigars.
> 
> :fencing:


You forgot to mention rubber-bands! We have to have the rubber-bands to keep our stacks of money together or some llama might trip and knock it over. I hear llamas pay for their bids with monopoly money held with one of these.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A) I prefer to pay with Stride gum. 

B) OMG!!! My money clip is awesome. I must buy one. RG for you sir!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

ICANBELIEVABLE!!! mg:



raycarlo said:


> :dunno:
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box-Press (Single) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

the BIGGEST FOOL EVER!!
La Perla Habana Classic Belicoso - CigarBid.com


----------



## crazystix (Oct 13, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> the BIGGEST FOOL EVER!!
> La Perla Habana Classic Belicoso - CigarBid.com


I guess some folks just like to pay 300% more than they have to.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> the BIGGEST FOOL EVER!!
> La Perla Habana Classic Belicoso - CigarBid.com


LOL! This thread never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

crazystix said:


> I guess some folks just like to pay 300% more than they have to.


maybe it makes them taste better? :|


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

that had to be a typo lol $6 la perlas ouch


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Im guessing the "it has a picture of a whole box" problem. Im afraid to pay that much because it would not likely live up to my expectations.:frown: but what the heck, i dont know what a six dollar cigar tastes like, or at least i dont remember.


My last though is " Well Cigars International said they were just like other super premiums! Can the staff reviews be wrong?"


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

My personal favorite is when CI staff gave the Padron x000 an 82 rating and EVERYTHING else they review is at least an 88. Nevermind the fact that 99% of what they review isn't even on the same planet as a Padron...


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

raycarlo said:


> :dunno:
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box-Press (Single) - CigarBid.com


wow... i just snagged two 5 packs of bijous on free fall for $23 and some change each 

J.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to claim I never did anything foolish on cbid - but then there was this - 
Joya del Jefe Connecticut Toro 5-pack	1	$5.00
What the hell is a Joya del Jefe? Rolled in East LA?
Oh well - I’m prepared for the next dog rocket pass thread.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> wow... i just snagged two 5 packs of bijous on free fall for $23 and some change each
> 
> J.


I wanted to try those. LuckilyI managed to get away without buying anything. I came close, I watched that drop to $22.70 I think. If I buy it then i need to get something else to help cover the shipping and then it becomes a $100 order. For some reason it always end up $100. I had to close the page before something bad happened.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

raycarlo said:


> :dunno:
> My Father Le Bijou 1922 Torpedo Box-Press (Single) - CigarBid.com


I'm thinking maybe the person wanted 9 boxes of Le Bijou for $25 each... I hope.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a good one: Diesel Shorty - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com. If only that guy knew you can get a 10 pack shipped free for $29.99 on CI.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Here's a good one: Diesel Shorty - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com. If only that guy knew you can get a 10 pack shipped free for $29.99 on CI.


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Here's a good one: Diesel Shorty - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com. If only that guy knew you can get a 10 pack shipped free for $29.99 on CI.


The really sad thing is that in comparison to most of the examples on here, this almost looks reasonable.....almost.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

You almost wish the guy who paid that much for the Le Bijous would come on here & explain what the heck happened. I'm hoping he was drunk shopping late in the evening, & the alcohol enabled the box pictured trick to work. I can just see him screaming "oh my god boxes of le bijou for 23 bucks apiece!!!! I'll take 9!!!


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Here's a good one: Diesel Shorty - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com. If only that guy knew you can get a 10 pack shipped free for $29.99 on CI.


where? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Padron Londres Natural - CigarBid.com

I decided I needed some Padrons so I checked the price before making a bid, glad I did! These can be had on cigar.com for $12.95 and $16.00 on CI...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What I find amusing is that cigar.com and CI have different prices and they are the same company.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

sincerity said:


> where? lol


Right here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> What I find amusing is that cigar.com and CI have different prices and they are the same company.


My understanding is that they aren't exactly the same company, they just share a common parent company...oh, and the same warehouse


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So parent company said "Let's make two companies with different target markets and charge 2 different prices for the same item to reach as many buyers and sucker some people into paying more". Then again they own cbid too, so I guess that is the idea... and it is apparently is working out quite well for them.


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Very interesting concept. I wonder what other businesses can take this on. Mc Donald's?



socalocmatt said:


> So parent company said "Let's make two companies with different target markets and charge 2 different prices for the same item to reach as many buyers and sucker some people into paying more". Then again they own cbid too, so I guess that is the idea... and it is apparently is working out quite well for them.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

MrFuentes said:


> Very interesting concept. I wonder what other businesses can take this on. Mc Donald's?


This happens in other industries, too - virtually identical products for drastically different prices. Golf balls come to mind. Some people just WANT to spend top dollar to feel they're getting the best. Companies will happily mark up prices for those people, but they don't want to alienate the "smart" shoppers, either.


----------



## carlv123 (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't believe how every time I see short stories on there some will pay well over what they cost at CI....


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Right here.


thank you!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

And apparently there are a lot more fools...Diesel Shorty - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com. Those are the same ones I linked a couple of posts ago on CI which sell for $29.99 and are eligible for the free shipping deal...


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a 5er of these go for over $7...Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Corona - CigarBid.com. Most of the time they'll go out the door for $5 so this guy's going to pay 225% of what they usually go for.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I see stuff go out the door for way more than I usually pay for it but thats how they make their money.

Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds Toro '54' (10) - CigarBid.com

another case of not checking CI.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Tatuaje The Wolfman

it aint cbid, but $50 bucks for a flipping Wolfman. I guess if you really want it nothing will stop you.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> Tatuaje The Wolfman
> 
> it aint cbid, but $50 bucks for a flipping Wolfman. I guess if you really want it nothing will stop you.


LOL. And they bought 2 of them!


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow!



socalocmatt said:


> LOL. And they bought 2 of them!


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

CBID was feeling left out.
Tatuaje 'The Wolfman' (Single) - CigarBid.com


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

snagstangl said:


> Tatuaje The Wolfman
> 
> it aint cbid, but $50 bucks for a flipping Wolfman. I guess if you really want it nothing will stop you.


Sh*t I will sell 52 at this price and as a bonus give the boxes for $59 each 
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Tatuaje The Wolfman
> 
> it aint cbid, but $50 bucks for a flipping Wolfman. I guess if you really want it nothing will stop you.


I'm confused.... The highest bid was $27 a stick...

and just out of curiosity, what's the MSRP on these?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> and just out of curiosity, what's the MSRP on these?


 $13


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

sorry ,when i first posted it the bid was $50 bucks a cigar, he must have edited it shortly after that.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> La Estrella Cubana 'R' (robusto) - CigarBid.com
> 
> I usually only pay a buck a piece for these


....never had. Any maduro that is listed as high mild scares me away. Any good after a month or so in the humidor?

....Don't recall If I posted the link here or not. A fellow won, of course, a 5 pack of LA PERLA HABANA CLASSSIC BELICOSO for $32!!!! WHAT!!! That is the price the top-shelf jobs go for at Cigar Bid. SICK!

.....How about this DOINK winning 15 cans of LOTUS BUTANE FUEL for $19 each????? Look into it and these can be had elsewhere for around 7 bucks. He don't give crap. He's loaded, I hope.

http://img.cigarbid.com/p/500/m/l/m-ltlbuc1.jpg

Merchandise: Lotus Butane Fuel CanLot #1157466

1 Winner, 8 Bids Total
Current Winning Bidders

1. MD of Allenton, MI 
15 units, 3 days ago $19.00/ea


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> Almost every auction I check out on cbid is priced higher than you can get them on CI for, and that isn't even factoring in the shipping. Cbid certainly profits on the uninformed consumer. Good for them, not good for someone trying to get a deal.


Had a huge haul a time back so haven't been on CBid for awhile and am quite shocked at how many lots are going for more than CI retail.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm done I didn't read clearly and overspent on restocking my La Auroras. I can't believe I got so comfortable I did that. I didn't get hurt bad but didn't get a deal on my last two boxes. Just not playing their games anymore. If it doesn't say it clearly on any item don't buy guy's. I am one box short on getting all five vitolas or colors but will look elsewhere. BTW Holts has a good clearance on the Cameroons at 20 for $99.99


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Guess I'm one. I haven't been on cbid for a while, they have changed their format.
Thought I was entering a max bid but put it in the wrong space. Paid more than I
had to .


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau 3 Cigar Tin MSRP $42.99 Guess what the bid is LOL $96 low bid - $110 high bid ROTFLMAO

Fuente Opus X Reserva D'Chateau 3 Cigar Tin


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I was wondering how high those would get....


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Well they are now up to $130 a tin.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmm. The bid is now at 34.50 for the 5 vegas boxed pressed sampler. It is only fourty on CI. And there is a quick buy for $32.50 up as well.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Gonna be interesting to see where these end up

Fuente Fuente OpusX BBMF 2010


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Winning Bid was $87.00 apiece!!!!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

jumpmaster said:


> Winning Bid was $87.00 apiece!!!!!!!!!!! WOW


That's insane.....

People have money to waste. If a cigar costs that much, it'd better have gold flakes in it.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

BKDW said:


> That's insane.....
> 
> People have money to waste. If a cigar costs that much, it'd better have gold flakes in it.


Goldschlager has gold flakes in it and it's still cheaper even when you tack on the insane WA liquor taxes...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Another one to watch and see where it ends up. There's only a couple guys already paying at or more than they could. I guess if you score it for $20 plus shipping it's not bad....

Romeo Limitada 6 Cigars N Pen

you can get these straight from famous for $29.95 and put in a free shipping code....

Romeo Limitada 6 Cigars N Pen Cigar Sampler


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Another one to watch and see where it ends up. There's only a couple guys already paying at or more than they could. I guess if you score it for $20 plus shipping it's not bad....
> 
> Romeo Limitada 6 Cigars N Pen
> 
> ...


Yea, but it comes with a pen. :biggrin:


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Gotta have the pen!


----------



## youngra (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry to say that I got taken on a few lots too, but now I look at CI to see what they are going for and pass on anything that is not a deal on Cbid. Thanks for all the posts and feedback - it helps us noob's.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I had them close my account, I made a couple hundred dollar mistake, I drank the koolaid and was stocking up on one of my favorites using free fall and the wording just barely changed yet the picture did not and I kept ordering. I sent them an I'm done with the bait and switch tactics and as much as I have bought if I was taken I can only imagine how much the newer smoker is getting screwed.

So yes I will never place another order and closed the account to prevent this. In the end I am at fault technically! morally they are and they won't get a couple grand a year from this kid I completed my stocking of La Aurora A/T Pref's at Holts and just a hair more but very much great customer service. Thanks Holts and C-Bid you suck!

Dave


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Whoa!!! Looks like a little monkey has a lot of money 
Arturo Fuente Opus X Double Robusto


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Must be a typo...poor Monkey.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, he must have not put the . between 16 and 00. What happens in a case like this? I am assuming they fix it and don't expect him to pay that amount?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll take one of those $800 Opuses... as long as I'm not buying


----------



## MrFuentes (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like some lil monkey got too excited.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

He's gonna be a sad sad monkey in about 13 hours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

First let me qualify myself. I am registered for cbid and have placed a few bids but never "won"

On my last effort to win, I think the wording of the auction changed from the time the bidding started until it closed but I can not be sure. Has anyone else had this experience or am I just,,, drunk, crazy, computer illiterate, clueless, noob stupid or any/all the above?


----------



## Registered Offender (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been registered on cbid for a week now. So far, I haven't been a fool. Nor have I bid on anything, just taking my time. And taking all the tips in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Registered Offender said:


> I've been registered on cbid for a week now. So far, I haven't been a fool.


You'll soon realize how contradictory those two statements are ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> First let me qualify myself. I am registered for cbid and have placed a few bids but never "won"
> 
> On my last effort to win, I think the wording of the auction changed from the time the bidding started until it closed but I can not be sure. Has anyone else had this experience or am I just,,, drunk, crazy, computer illiterate, clueless, noob stupid or any/all the above?


Actually I believe it as I swore I was buying tubes. Plus I don't put it past them oh well.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Registered Offender said:


> I've been registered on cbid for a week now. So far, I haven't been a fool. Nor have I bid on anything, just taking my time. And taking all the tips in this thread. Thanks!


Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

I got an e-mail advertising an auction starting on AB Black Markets... I forsee this one getting stupid, I added it to my Lot Watch just to watch the madness lol

Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

This is pretty nuts lol current winning bid is $55 per single

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1185059/Fuente-Fuente-Opus-X-Scorpio-Maduro-2007-Single/"]


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

And the new year brings in this:

Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #77 Shark (Single) - CigarBid.com


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> And the new year brings in this:


First look and i thought they were selling the whole box.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

PaulE said:


> First look and i thought they were selling the whole box.


Yeah, thats CBID for you, put a picture of Anejo 50 box, not really fair but they do have small print that says that image is representative of the brand or something to that extent.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> And the new year brings in this:
> 
> Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #77 Shark (Single) - CigarBid.com


From where I stand, right now that's not too bad of a price. I know, I know, it's way over MSRP but my local B&M charges $26 a pop before sales tax. I am in CA though, not AL


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> From where I stand, right now that's not too bad of a price. I know, I know, it's way over MSRP but my local B&M charges $26 a pop before sales tax. I am in CA though, not AL


Agreed. It's not THAT bad a price, especially if the bidder has other auctions going for combined shipping. Good like finding a shark anywhere for MSRP right now. As for the pics... I suppose they're misleading, but the title very clearly states that it's for a SINGLE cigar. I've NEVER been fooled by an auction on a site like ebay. Of course, that's also why I've never been featured in this thread, LOL.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Pyramide Maduro - CigarBid.com :shock:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> Padron 1964 Anniversary Series Pyramide Maduro - CigarBid.com :shock:


I'll bet he thinks he's bidding on the box, not the five pack.
At least I hope he thinks that!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe he thought it as an _18_64. :noidea:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I knew these were gonna be good when I got the email but was blown away at the power ranger :shock:

still 3 days left

Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX

Liga Privada No. 9 Belicoso


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> I knew these were gonna be good when I got the email but was blown away at the power ranger :shock:
> 
> still 3 days left
> 
> ...


:tsk:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

It's mind boggling to me that someone can have the MSRP on the screen next to where they bid and decide it's cool to spend $60 for a $10 MSRP cigar.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> It's mind boggling to me that someone can have the MSRP on the screen next to where they bid and decide it's cool to spend $60 for a $10 MSRP cigar.


They are just helping the cause and insuring that the rest of us can get stuff below cost


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> It's mind boggling to me that someone can have the MSRP on the screen next to where they bid and decide it's cool to spend $60 for a $10 MSRP cigar.


seriously... what the hell?


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

is cbid safe to buy from?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

RWalleyTX said:


> is cbid safe to buy from?


That depends on what you mean by "safe"...

As a vendor, yes they are perfectly safe. HOWEVER, if you have an addictive personality and can't pass up a good deal, RUN AWAY! FAR FAR AWAY! ound:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> I knew these were gonna be good when I got the email but was blown away at the power ranger :shock:
> 
> still 3 days left
> 
> ...


Liga Privada T52 Belicoso - 5-Pack - CigarBid.com

ha ha ha, here is another Quickie today that may push $100. Everyone wants to sample the rare T52's. I could see paying $20 ONCE for a $13 cigar, especially with all the hype that surrounds this one. But buying a 5 pack and overpaying $6 to $8 per stick is extreme. Cigar Auctioneer was posting 10 of these regularly, and they were closing for around $14per. My local has 3 or 4 boxes of the Drew Estates Liga Privada lines for about $12per. They can have to them. I am more then satified with the twenty five Padilla Cazadores 6x60's I pinched last night for 43 bucks.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

As a new member there and here, I find some real doozies.
check this out, what an Elitist!

La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chiselito Maduro (Single) - CigarBid.com

:shocked:


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

I love la flors...but wow. I've been to Hopkinton MA..it doesnt surprise me lol.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

RWalleyTX said:


> is cbid safe to buy from?


Depends on how comfortable you are using Woman Logic: I spent $350.00 but really I saved 500.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

I have posted this a few times here and will continue, maybe it will save a few folks and help keep the prices down.

Cbid Completed Auctions


----------



## rbflyfishr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Mark! This is great... wish I had seen it sooner!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

numismaniac said:


> I have posted this a few times here and will continue, maybe it will save a few folks and help keep the prices down.
> 
> Cbid Completed Auctions


nicely done. thanks for doing that.


----------



## Chrislols (Jan 27, 2012)

I saw this the other day and my jaw dropped.

Theirs an auction for a double happiness box ending at $46.00 with 6 hours left, and right below it, is the exact same thing with a quick buy for $42.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Chrislols said:


> I saw this the other day and my jaw dropped.
> 
> Theirs an auction for a double happiness box ending at $46.00 with 6 hours left, and right below it, is the exact same thing with a quick buy for $42.


....you think that is bad. It is in a Close-out sale at CI for $39.99.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Now, I respect EP Carrillo's cigars. They are damned good. But COME ON!!!!

E.P. Carrillo Elencos Series Don Rubino - CigarBid.com

They are $46 (Expensive, expensive) for a 5-pack on CI...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

and that person is happy to take all five lots at 69 a piece! crazy...


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Some people must be really pissed when they get their c-bid shipments. I wonder how they handle it. I mean these people are making the mistake and are in fact signing into a contract to purchase an item, but I wonder if c-bid will do anything for them if they spend box money on a single just going by the pic. For reference I was bidding on an alligator skin shruiken cutter last week. My bid was $19 and I wasn't going any higher. In the middle of that auction a quickie auction popped up for the same cutter for $16 to start. If anything I thought this would help my chances to get the one I was bidding on as if anyone wanted one they could get it cheaper and on a shorter auction. Next thing you know I'm outbid. That one ended up selling for $28 and I bid on and won the one on quickie auction for the same $19 a couple of days earlier. Dumbass actually helped me out


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

$345 for 25...............NICE


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Goatmilk said:


> $345 for 25...............NICE


I know, right?

People make stupid bids all the time, but this I had to post....this was probably one of the most OUTRAGEOUS ones I've seen in years. EP Carrillo makes some EXCELLENT smokes, but damn...not that good!!!!lol...

Cbid can be a GREAT resource for cigars: PROVIDED YOU HAVE DONE YOUR RESEARCH. Simple.

Many of the sticks I smoke come from them, but I know the sticks, I know how much they should cost, and I know how much to pay on them. As I've said before, I will pay no more than $3 a stick, unless in an extreme case when I KNOW I am still getting an incredible deal anyway. That's it. And the truth is, I don't even like going to $3....I prefer staying closer to $2 per stick.

I use them as a source for my Torano's....I can get them between $2 and $3 a pop, sometimes less--Recently I scored a 9pk for 16 buck... ain't bad at all. I even got 10 GH 2002's for $10. You can't beat that.

If used properly, you can get some incredible deals. If not, oh boy.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

android said:


> and that person is happy to take all five lots at 69 a piece! crazy...


The really f'd up part is these are readily available at all the B&Ms I frequent in RI, for about $9 a single, and even better prices by the box. And I think one shop is fairly close to his town, lol!


----------



## Waldojay (Mar 8, 2012)

numismaniac said:


> I have posted this a few times here and will continue, maybe it will save a few folks and help keep the prices down.
> 
> Thank you this will come in handy


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

^ a good method, pick a price set your max bid, don't look back, many you will lose, the ones you get will be decent price , good luck, many there would hate me for sharing a savvy way, but I think it will eventually bring prices back down if done enough.


----------



## Valdi (Oct 16, 2011)

My latest purchases on Cbid :
Padilla Miami Torpedo (Box) 25 CIGARS $85.00
Padilla Miami Toro - 10 Cigars 10 CIGARS $32.50

Shipping: $6.95 
Tax: $0.00
Total: $124.45
Padilla Signature 1932 Churchill 10 CIGARS $46.00
Padilla Signature 1932 Lancero Box 25 CIGARS $76.00
Shipping: $6.95 
Tax: $0.00
Total: $128.95


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Man that WA from Arkansas is a real dumbass........damn that's me isn't it? Accidentally bid on all 15 lots. This one will hurt if I win them all.

Nica Libre Flight Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

That's actually not a bad price, if you like them and have the extra cash.................tic,tic,tic. You've got two days, I don't think you have much to worry about unless you put a higher max bid in!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

numismaniac said:


> That's actually not a bad price, if you like them and have the extra cash.................tic,tic,tic. You've got two days, I don't think you have much to worry about unless you put a higher max bid in!


Haha well I agree it is not a bad price at all but I just won around 250 cigars so I would rather not drop the $200+ on them. Oh well, whatever happens happens and I do like them so I guess there are worse cigars to be stuck with haha.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Double post sorry.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Man that WA from Arkansas is a real dumbass........damn that's me isn't it? Accidentally bid on all 15 lots. This one will hurt if I win them all.
> 
> Nica Libre Flight Sampler - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com


Ohh man, hilarious.

Just get ahold of CBID and have them fix it. Thats ridiculous. Good job newb!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Yea, you've got time they will work with you, I still say you may lose some to other bidders.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Eh whatever I'll just let them be. If I win them then all of my bombs will be Nica Libre for a while lol.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

10 Nica Libres for $16 is a kickass deal. I'm sure you'll get outbid though so no worries.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Idk man I scored two boxes of Principes cheap yesterday. Anything is possible.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Actually, 10 for 16 bucks isn't bad.

Those are pretty good sticks provided you give them a prolonged rest (well over a year).

I would have bid 13 bucks, though (for 1.30 a stick, minus shipping)....I am sure he probably would have won all the lots anyway.


Oh wait....you don't want them? I am editing this post as I scrolled up to see previous messages.

These are worth 2 a stick, no doubt....someone will probably bid 19 for a bundle.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd help you out Tyler, but I already have some Nica Libres in this week's order... I'm sure you won't end up with all of them though. If you do, when they come in I expect a video of you opening the box and saying, "What's up my, Nicas?"  :lol:


----------



## Waldojay (Mar 8, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I'd help you out Tyler, but I already have some Nica Libres in this week's order... I'm sure you won't end up with all of them though. If you do, when they come in I expect a video of you opening the box and saying, "What's up my, Nicas?"  :lol:


That is classic!! There is no way I will be able to pull one of those out of my humi and not think of this, actual I have a new box of Nica's coming next week.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Keep this up and you'll have a separate humi just to store all your nica libres.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I'd help you out Tyler, but I already have some Nica Libres in this week's order... I'm sure you won't end up with all of them though. If you do, when they come in I expect a video of you opening the box and saying, "What's up my, Nicas?"  :lol:


You so wrong, like Waldo, that cartoon will pop up in my head every time a Nica brand comes up anymore, think I'll pull up Mystikal's Smoke One, my old butt is still wiping tears.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Good news, Tyler, someone decided to use the quickbuy for 1 sampler! Now you'll only have 140 Nicas to kick it with. 

Edit: I decided to go ahead and help you out too, so now you're down to 130. :lol:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> 10 Nica Libres for $16 is a kickass deal. I'm sure you'll get outbid though so no worries.


....yes, to guarantee a win, you need to set your max bid of at least $19 to win the Nica Libre 10 Cigar Flight Sampler. $1.90 is still an awesome price.

....use the CigarBid auction tracker to guide your bidding. While it is harder to win auction MON to WED because less cigar lots are offered up for auction, it can still show you the complete history of any lot that you fancy.
Cbid Completed Auctions


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> ....yes, to guarantee a win, you need to set your max bid of at least $19 to win the Nica Libre 10 Cigar Flight Sampler. $1.90 is still an awesome price.
> 
> ....use the CigarBid auction tracker to guide your bidding. While it is harder to win auction MON to WED because less cigar lots are offered up for auction, it can still show you the complete history of any lot that you fancy.
> Cbid Completed Auctions


That's what I already use and have been using for quite some time. I've had great success so far. I just had a mouse spasm when I went to click on the number of lots and didn't catch my error haha.

Thanks Josh for taking one for the team but you guys don't have to do that at all. I really am fine if I win them all as I like the cigars. I just wasn't expecting to bid on that many at one time lol. Also, I had my max at $16 and was winning them for lower until someone I guess tried to win them all at $16 and it bumped me up.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> That's what I already use and have been using for quite some time. I've had great success so far. I just had a mouse spasm when I went to click on the number of lots and didn't catch my error haha.
> 
> Thanks Josh for taking one for the team but you guys don't have to do that at all. I really am fine if I win them all as I like the cigars. I just wasn't expecting to bid on that many at one time lol. Also, I had my max at $16 and was winning them for lower until someone I guess tried to win them all at $16 and it bumped me up.


Oh, I didn't do it for you... I did it for me! :razz: :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I would never steal your cigars, Tyler; that must be some _other _MC from La Grande...


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> That's what I already use and have been using for quite some time. I've had great success so far. I just had a mouse spasm when I went to click on the number of lots and didn't catch my error haha.
> 
> Thanks Josh for taking one for the team but you guys don't have to do that at all. I really am fine if I win them all as I like the cigars. I just wasn't expecting to bid on that many at one time lol. Also, I had my max at $16 and was winning them for lower until someone I guess tried to win them all at $16 and it bumped me up.


.....I did that the first month I was bidding. Went to claim the one LA PERLA HABANA 6x60 Mega Sampler and somehow got all 7 lots offered with a set $40 max bid. Now I like La Perla Habana cigars, but don't have the budget wiggle room to get slammed with $280 on one purchase. I posted my error in their forum and luckily a few BOTL's that also like La Perla Habana claimed a few.

....I have also made a few bone-head errors that cost me in way way or another like buying a FREE FALL lot on Wednesday, thinking like all other auctions, that lot ships the day the Auction closes. Not so. If you have weekly shipping, it will ship on Thursday even if the FREE FALL auction itself closes Thursday or later. Also bid on a lot but then decided just to Quickbuy the thing as my max bid was only $2 below that price. Not thinking it through I discovered that was an entirely different bid, so I ended up with a Quickbuy win, and another auction bid from my original bid. While you can up your bid or change how many you bid on, it does not change to a Quickbuy. And this past January, being a complete dumb-ass, I got swept up in my bidding excitement, and never stopped to calculate tax, or shipping and handling, which can be a size-able amount at Cigar Bid. Luckily they held my order for a few weeks until I came up with the extra cash.

.....One nice edge Cigar Auctioneer has over Cigar Bid is they only charge one low flat rate for S&H. This per item charge Cigar Bid has is a serious rip-off. I could see maybe charging a little extra in you win different types Auctions, like a few box's, 5 Packs, Singles, and Samplers. Maybe charging $5.95 for the first lot type won, and then $1.00per every other type of auction you win. As their are only 3 or 4 different types of cigar auctions, your S&H should never go over $10.00, like it would be if you purchased the cigars out-right.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Well enjoy your 100 Nica's


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I say we all bomb Tyler and include at least 1 Nica Libre each. :lol:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

HaHa well looks like I am set for a few years based on everything I won. With the Nicas alone I think that's like buying a box of each size and I had already won the two boxes of Principes lol. When this arrives I think I may have to sell some of the cigars though as idk if I can store them all. I guess I'll see.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Tyler, I can take one or two of those off your hands for you.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

If you want to trade, that can be done. 

I have a few fuentes, Ashton ESG, Padron 1964, LFD Chisel among other things....


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll let you know Tommy when I get them. 

Thanks Manny but it's more of a space issue so I will be selling some of what I won if it won't all fit in the coolerdor and wineador.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tyler is gonna start bombing people with 5ers of Nicas :bounce:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ditto on the helping you out.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Wallbright said:


> HaHa well looks like I am set for a few years based on everything I won. With the Nicas alone I think that's like buying a box of each size and I had already won the two boxes of Principes lol. When this arrives I think I may have to sell some of the cigars though as idk if I can store them all. I guess I'll see.


Well, look at it on the bright side....
You'll be the only one that'll be able to do a review on a Nica with 25 years rest on it! LOL

PM me if you need to sell any of them, I'll help you out.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....my bud Andrew picked this threads topic because he knew it would be so EASY to keep alive. I thought the 5 Pack of the 6.2"x52 LA PERLA HABANA CLASSIC BELICOSO that went for $29 a while back was the STUPIDEST bid I had ever seen made. While the La Perla Classic is a fine cigar, it is also valued at a $3 MAX if it is your daily favorite, then $2.00per 99% the rest of the time.

.....this bid today tops that wasteful bid by a mile. The lot being offered is VERY GOOD, as I have smoked through two with much pleasure. It has been on sale at CI for $39.99 for the past month, and can be won most anytime at Cigar Bid for around 30 bucks. Hell, it is even a $42.50 & $49.50 Quickbuy when offered any day of the week. This person either has money to burn, and leads a care free smoking life, or needs his head busted open with a ball peen hammer for being a REAL DUMBASS! You decide,

.....pay $67.00 at Cigar Bid. OOOOO, LOOKIE WHAT I WON!!! For $13 more he could have gotten two at CI. HA HA HA HA HA
Double Happiness Sampler (10) (#1233621) - CigarBid.com
.....pay $49.50 at Cigar Bid.
Double Happiness 'Two-Headed Monster' - Box of 10 (#1233124) - CigarBid.com
.....pat $39.99 at Cigars International.
Double Happiness - Cigars International


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....their must be some very stubborn bidders trying for smokes today. Again, the Perdomo Cuban Bullet maduro is a good smoke. However, a 5 Pack at CI goes for $18.00. 5 Packs of the Cuban Bullet blends sell for about $12.00 at Cigar Bid as a Quickbuy. Hell, someone is winning 20 Maduro Robusto for $25!! For $27 you could challenge for some of the best smokes Cigar Bid has to offer. To over bid by more then $2per for this cigar is just SICK!!

.....bid $29 to win this 5 Pack. DO IT!!!!!
Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Maduro Toro (#1232422) - CigarBid.com

.....or bid $28 to try for 20 of these Robustos. Unless YOU JUST GOT TO HAVE THOSE TOROS!!!
Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Maduro Robusto (20) (#1233541) - CigarBid.com

.....HELL, just Quickbuy these 7x50 Churchills for 12 bucks. NOOOOOOO< you got to have those Toros!
Perdomo Cuban Bullet Version 2.0 Maduro Churchill (#1233002) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

......Wednesday is always a HORRIBLE night to bid at Cigar Bid. Fewer Cigar auctions close on Wednesday then any other day of the week. While this is a very good sampler, as all are solid lines, and are well aged with yellow cello, it has been on sale at CI for $39.99 for over a month now. It is a $44.50 Quickbuy at Cigar Bid when offered. To drive the bid to win up to $55 is just plain stupid!

The Horn O' Plenty Super-Premium Sampler includes:
5 - 5 Vegas Relic Perfecto (5.75" x 54)
5 - La Gloria Cubana Wavell (5" x 50)
5 - Fonseca Serie 'F' Robusto (5" x 52)
5 - Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Robusto (5.5" x 50)

Bid $55 to win. DO IT!!!!
Horn O' Plenty Super-Premium Sampler - 20 Cigars (#1233091) - CigarBid.com

$44.50 Quickbuy?????
Horn O' Plenty Super-Premium Sampler - 20 Cigars (#1234674) - CigarBid.com


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I would like to enter myself as a fool on cbids lol......I really wanted to try an Anejo Shark and they had a single on there over the weekend. I had looked around the internet and couldn't find any and I saw them priced as high as $30 on neptune so I figured what the hell i would bid on the single. I knew I was going to overpay a little but didn't think it was too bad so I bid the $32.....since I have looked more and found out they are like $12 and I found a few of them. I felt pretty dumb, but oh well at least I only bought one haha!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Ditto on the helping you out.





IBEW said:


> Well, look at it on the bright side....
> You'll be the only one that'll be able to do a review on a Nica with 25 years rest on it! LOL
> 
> PM me if you need to sell any of them, I'll help you out.


Somehow I missed these before. Thank you very much fellas. I was able to sell most of them and I think Gregg ended up with a few of those :happy:.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

jeepman_su said:


> I would like to enter myself as a fool on cbids lol......I really wanted to try an Anejo Shark and they had a single on there over the weekend. I had looked around the internet and couldn't find any and I saw them priced as high as $30 on neptune so I figured what the hell i would bid on the single. I knew I was going to overpay a little but didn't think it was too bad so I bid the $32.....since I have looked more and found out they are like $12 and I found a few of them. I felt pretty dumb, but oh well at least I only bought one haha!


.....a one-time over bid for one single hardly makes you a fool. Maybe a bit lazy, but at least you got a TOP-SHELF cigar to enjoy. These few actual "FOOLS" from last night listed below also got some "good" cigars, but not nearly as good as a Fuente Anejo.

.....the CI Legends Series Camacho Toro (5.7" x54) is an very good cigar. Has some unique flavor. I just paid $54.50 for the BEST of the Legends Series, the Don Pepin Garcia 5.7"x54 Toro. One fine tasting Habano cigar. The Camacho is a $47.50 Quickbuy at Cigar Bid and 20 at CI runs $69.95. This fellow just had to have them. $70 is just WAY to much. 
Legends Series - Camacho - Box of 20 (#1236476) - CigarBid.com

.....this fellow is just a plain idiot. The GURKHA MONOGRAM 6"x52 Torpedo is a good, mild Connecticut wrapped cigar. Sells at CI for $3.00per. Is it better then Arganese, Patel, Oliva, Twain, Vegas Gold, La Perla Cobre, or Perdomo Reserve Golf? HELLO NO. To pay $25 for a 5 Pack is JUST SICK!  $5per at Cigar Bid can get you the best Don Pepin Garcia has to offer, or EP CARRILLO, PADRON, or LA FLOR DOMINCANO. Except for a special cigar, $5per for any mild Connecticut is just LAME. 
Gurkha Monogram Torpedo - 5-Pack (#1235745) - CigarBid.com

.....one thing I will never understand is why anyone would settle for just a hardly smokeable cigar with all the GOOD, CHEAP flavor offered at Cigar Bid. Just as mystifying is why anyone would over pay for any of those GOOD, and most often CHEAP cigars. The only answer I can come up with is some smokers don't care what they smoke, and some don't care what they pay for it.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cbid has been nuts lately. Have more people started smoking cigars? I was shocked when I won a few Ashton VSG robustos for 7 bucks a piece last week. I was actually outbid on some my father le bijou short robustos that ended up selling for 10.00 each!!???


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....20 for $29.99. Now how good can this cigar be? I though for sure my OVER BID of 50cents per would be safe to sample the legendary FIGHTING COCK. To my surprise, my COCK was over taken and is now up to $16 to win a 5 Pack of the 5x52. $13 to $16 can get you a 5 Pack of CAO, Carlos Torano, Rocky Patel, Perdomo, Don Pepin Garcia at Cigar Bid. Paying a $1.10 over-bid for a $1.50 retail cigar is retarded, especially since they out bid me, as I was only semi-retarded by paying 50 cent over-bid per cigar.
Fighting Cock Robusto - 5-Pack (#1239295) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....here ya go. This will be very interesting. Two little old 5 Packs of the new Diesel Crucible are up for bid starting around noon tomorrow. 12 sell for $119.95 at at Cigar.com, unreal. Will someone pay $50 or $60 for 5 Diesel cigars? You bet your ASS they will. And I will bet MY ASS these are not $8per better then DIESEL UNHOLY or UNLIMITED.

Diesel Crucible (#1240851) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

rah0785 said:


> .....here ya go. This will be very interesting. Two little old 5 Packs of the new Diesel Crucible are up for bid starting around noon tomorrow. 12 sell for $119.95 at at Cigar.com, unreal. Will someone pay $50 or $60 for 5 Diesel cigars? You bet your ASS they will. And I will bet MY ASS these are not $8per better then DIESEL UNHOLY or UNLIMITED.
> 
> Diesel Crucible (#1240851) - CigarBid.com


They sure will...$51 is the current bid.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

mata777 said:


> Cbid has been nuts lately. Have more people started smoking cigars? I was shocked when I won a few Ashton VSG robustos for 7 bucks a piece last week. I was actually outbid on some my father le bijou short robustos that ended up selling for 10.00 each!!???


....they keep the total number of cigar auctions the same, just offer less. Count how many cigar auctions offer only 1 or 2 lots to bid on. TONS! Especially singles, offering only 1 or 2 singles for a singles auction is kind of a joke, especially since it is up for bid for 4 full days. They also delay opening auctions now and then by a half a day or so. I noticed they do this at least once a month. The less their is to bid on the higher the price will be on what is already posted. Of course Cigar bid Steve denies they do ANYTHING to manipulate auction prices, even though their goal is to make money, period. Obviously no one can prove anything beyond what I see daily and noted above.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

How about this...Fuente Fuente Opus X - El Escorpion Maduro (Single) (#1238293) - CigarBid.com.I'm not sure what this stick is worth, but $72 each?


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Flapjack23 said:


> How about this...Fuente Fuente Opus X - El Escorpion Maduro (Single) (#1238293) - CigarBid.com.I'm not sure what this stick is worth, but $72 each?


....I am sure it is a very good smoke. But no cigar is worth $72 because it is not possible for any one cigar to be $50 to $60 better then $10 or $15 Top Shelf smokes. But if you got the cash, why not buy it and smoke it. If I had money to burn I probably would.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

rah0785 said:


> ....I am sure it is a very good smoke. But no cigar is worth $72 because it is not possible for any one cigar to be $50 to $60 better then $10 or $15 Top Shelf smokes. But if you got the cash, why not buy it and smoke it. If I had money to burn I probably would.


Me too. I'm a long way off from buying a $72 cigar tho.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

The current free fall on cbid for a box off coffin opus x (25 per box) gets to about $795..........that's 31.80 a stick., and I think that's crazy!


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

I got 5 5vegas for 15 buck the other day


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I don't care if it is PADRON. To pay TWICE the CI purchase price of $17.00 at CBid for THREE 5 Packs of the 4.9"x46 PADRON MADURO DELICIAS is one of the stupidest buy's I have ever seen, ESPECIALLY since it is still in stock. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Padron Cigars - Cigars International
Delicias Maduro (4.9" x 46) Add to favorites! 5-PACK In Stock $17.00

1. PW of Charlestown, RI
3 units, 1 day ago	$35.00/ea
Padron Delicias Maduro (#1241260) - CigarBid.com


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe it lets us crazy cbidders get them a little cheaper sometimes,hehe. I'm giving up no tricks.
My Granny said "son, You can't fix stupid"
As far as cigars getting crazy. Rah has been on cbid as well as I am, been around cigars longer probably as well, and knows of what he speaks, Grasshopper, perhaps I am a newbie to cigars ,but not life, I be,hehe
I think the point of more people smoking cigars is true as well. The reports getting out about the FDA regs. proposed, etc. ,seems to have fueled a rush of folks to light up or partake either as a gesture of defiance, or perhaps , hey I better get mine before they stop it mentality, who knows?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Gee whiz, paying $7 a stick plus shipping for a cigar that you should be able to get between $3 and $4 easily.


Where do they find these people?


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Manny, 
I'm just an old country boy, won't be 50 til later this year, but been a lot of miles, had many lifetimes. Got paid for the last 6 years to travel the country and work for a hotel buying operation, largest in North America. Back pain and health issues won't let me work any longer, but during those years traveling all over the country, dealing with the public 60 to 70 hrs /week. There is no shortage of STUPID around this country, often the more money a person has had, especially if not earned by them with "real sweat equity", the more stupid they become. FACT


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

numismaniac said:


> Manny,
> I'm just an old country boy, won't be 50 til later this year, but been a lot of miles, had many lifetimes. Got paid for the last 6 years to travel the country and work for a hotel buying operation, largest in North America. Back pain and health issues won't let me work any longer, but during those years traveling all over the country, dealing with the public 60 to 70 hrs /week. There is no shortage of STUPID around this country, often the more money a person has had, especially if not earned by them with "real sweat equity", the more stupid they become. FACT


:amen: TO THAT!


----------



## Leaf-Manic (Apr 11, 2012)

I confess, going Full-Retard on a few auctions at Cbid.. Now I cross reference CI and Famous before pulling the trigger


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....let's see how many "FOOLS", or down right morons do a Quickbuy on this one. HA HA HA HA HA SICK!

Puros Indios Siembra de Oro Palma Real Habano (#1243985) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....nice, it only gets better and better. Hurry and bid $61 to win five 6.5"x52 DIESEL CRUCIBLE's. Can't wait to read the word of mouth views as to how these ain't all that much better, if at all, then a $3per DIESEL or DIESEL UNLIMITED. But, I guess you only live once. If I had the cash to play I would probably go for a one time monster bid as they are already on back-order at Cigar.com, except for the $12 single.

Diesel Crucible (#1244046) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....what is SO BAD about this one is their are two bidders stupid enough to pay $47 for five 7"x48 Alec Bradley Prensado Churchills. :shocked:

Alec Bradley Prensado Churchill (#1244122) - CigarBid.com

.....this one is earns honorable mention. Please bid $69 to win 5 Diesel Crucibles. PLEASE!

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1244046/Diesel-Crucible/

.....a loaded "MEATBALL" from Jersey.

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1245222/Fuente-Fuente-Opus-X-Scorpio-Maduro-2007-Single/


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive never smoked a 60 dollar cigar, but im thinking that is the high end of what I would pay for a box or bundle.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Fighting Cock Rooster Arturo (#1244050) - CigarBid.com

Rooster Arturo, is this comedy on CBID?


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Whoops:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

abhoe said:


> Whoops:


.....I won a 5 pack of the Graycliff 1666 Robusto (5"x50) for 9 bucks last night. Bet you paid out your ass for those fine tasting VSG's. If I had the loot, that is a cigar I would not mind paying $12 for.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Fighting Cock Rooster Arturo (#1244050) - CigarBid.com
> 
> Rooster Arturo, is this comedy on CBID?


.....you never know. Maybe AF had a hand in them. I bid $11 on the very first 5 pack they offered. Closed $16 to win. What does 20 cost at CI? $23? or around their. Probably just a low medium, semi sweet Habano. As long as they are smooth with no bitterness, and offer some noticeable Habano flavor, like Albion Sumatra, they could be good humidor filler smoke for $1.25per


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

rah0785 said:


> .....I won a 5 pack of the Graycliff 1666 Robusto (5"x50) for 9 bucks last night. Bet you paid out your ass for those fine tasting VSG's. If I had the loot, that is a cigar I would not mind paying $12 for.


Nope i used the history and paid "great" prices on both.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

CI sells a cigar named Fighting Cock now? I think we finally found an even funnier cigar to bomb out than the Ron Mexico!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> CI sells a cigar named Fighting Cock now? I think we finally found an even funnier cigar to bomb out than the Ron Mexico!


Just imagine the reviews....

"Upon inspection of my fighting cock I noticed that it has an oily wrapper and is covered in veins. I circumsized the fighting cock and got to work. As I puffed away on the fighting cock I was met with clouds of creamy smoke and a flavor profile that included a lot of salty undertones with a short finish. Note that this review is of a cock that was ROTT (Right Out of The Trousers) and lit easily. I'm sure that after some aging this smoke will take longer to get started and reward the smoker with a longer finish."

Almost too easy.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

its even better than great f-ing cigars brand.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> "Upon inspection of my fighting cock I noticed that it has an oily wrapper and is covered in veins. I circumsized the fighting cock and got to work. As I puffed away on the fighting cock I was met with clouds of creamy smoke and a flavor profile that included a lot of salty undertones with a short finish. Note that this review is of a cock that was ROTT (Right Out of The Trousers) and lit easily. I'm sure that after some aging this smoke will take longer to get started and reward the smoker with a longer finish."


gold, jerry, gold.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Foolish C-Bid?

Posted a picture of a no.9 Parejo Oscuro with the Double Corona Listing..... tsk tsk someone will pay a lot of money for this one.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....DRUNK bidding on two very good $2per cigars. 
Bid $19 to win 5 La Perla Habana Morado Robusto (5" x 50)
La Perla Habana Morado Robusto - 5-Pack (#1247022) - CigarBid.com
Bid $19 to win 5 Perdomo Slow-Aged Maduro Churchill (7.2"x50) DO IT!!!!!!
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill Maduro - 5-Pack (#1247754) - CigarBid.com


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....with NO boxes closing tonight, and NO 5 packs closing tomorrow night, some serious over bids over. Often times the cigars very good, BUT on most normal bidding close for around $2per or less. As the night progresses it will get worse and worse.

.....the 7"x50 Pinar del Rio Sungrown Churchill is a nice, smooth, low medium smoke. Two 5 packs at $21 EACH is not the price you want to win the fine cigar for. Score the 12 Torpedo Sampler for $22 and sample all the good tasting PDR lines.
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown Churchill (#1244348) - CigarBid.com

.....Alec Bradley '90' Rated 2nds taste better then MANY other cigar lines firsts. However, they can be purchased any day at C.I. for around $2.50per. Bidding up to $37 to win 10 of the 6.1"x52 Torpedo is a little foolish. Just a little. 
Alec Bradley 90+ Rated Seconds Torpedo - 10 Cigars (#1248478) - CigarBid.com

.....and this is nothing new. Is it an overbid? Not according to the Cigar.com $12peer price tag. AJ Fernandez makes some great tasting cigars, but $12per just seems a little crazy.
https://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1247795/Diesel-Crucible-5-Pack/

.....and it's about time someone stepped up and addressed the DIAMOND CROWN issue, meaning over paying for a type of cigar that offers nothing better in any way then a dozen or more other cigar lines do. Their are many different good tasting Connecticut wrapped cigars available at Cigar Bid for $2 or $3per every day of the week. Since Diamond Crown tastes NO BETTER, and has nearly the exact same high mild flavor profile as any 5 Vegas Gold, Cu-Avana, La Perla Habana Cobre, Rocky Patel, Perdomo, or Gurkha Connecticut wrapped cigar, the only conclusion I can draw is these bidders LOVE paying $8 to $10per for a good $3 cigar. Hey, whatever floats your boat.
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1244322/Diamond-Crown-4/
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1245546/Diamond-Crown-5-Single/
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1247793/Diamond-Crown-4-5-Pack/
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1247794/Diamond-Crown-5-5-Pack/
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1248783/Diamond-Crown-2/


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....how could I have missed this SICK, TWISTED auction. 1 single cigar. The same blend that sells for $2per in the "regular sizes". Like rolling three $2 cigars into one fat piece of ......whatever. This makes the $10per Diamond Crown bidders seem like genius's.

Puros Indios Chief (1) (#1249593) - CigarBid.com


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

abhoe said:


> Foolish C-Bid?
> 
> Posted a picture of a no.9 Parejo Oscuro with the Double Corona Listing..... tsk tsk someone will pay a lot of money for this one.


$20 for a Liga #9 is crazy


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (Single) (#1246369) - CigarBid.com

???

buying all 15 at $3 per? could probably get a box for cheaper.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock: 

could definitely get a box (okay, mazo) for cheaper....

I wonder if this guy thinks he's getting a good deal or realizes he's been duped ound:


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

^Most likely neither


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep over paying by .50 per, you gettm for 2.50 per on CI at bundle of 20 they are $50. Or maybe he only wanted 15, not 20, he saves 5 bucks...but then again the mazos on CBid always go for less than that... So who the hell knows


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

android said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto (Single) (#1246369) - CigarBid.com
> 
> ???
> 
> buying all 15 at $3 per? could probably get a box for cheaper.


.....I just saw that. He MUST be a singles man as a 20 bundle can be gotten on free fall right now for $32.50. WADA!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

I am a fool on cbid... stupid devil site indeed.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....Nothing foolish about these bids. Anybody interested in some $2per GURKHA'S. 8 Lots offered. Winning bid is still only around $31. Wednesday night bidding sucks so make you claim quickly with 6 hours to go.

The Gurkha Cigarnivore No. IV Sampler - 18 Cigars (#1246101) - CigarBid.com
3 - Gurkha Ancient Warrior Presidente (8.25" x 52)
3 - Gurkha Centurian Double Perfecto (6" x 60)
3 - Gurkha Crest Torpedo (6.25" x 53)
3 - Gurkha Doble Maduro Double Rothschild (6.25" x 56)
3 - Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 Torpedo (6.25" x 53)
3 - Gurkha Titan (6.25" x 56)

......this is a nice sampler for $25 or $28. 
5 Vegas Box-Pressed Sampler - 15 Cigars (#1246059) - CigarBid.com
3 - 5 Vegas Cask-Strength II Toro (6" x 52)
3 - 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five (5.5" x 55)
3 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Double Nickel (5.5" x 55)
3 - 5 Vegas Miami 'M5' (5.5" x 55)
3 - 5 Vegas Series 'A' Apotheosis (5.5" x 55)

.....10 Padilla's for $22 or $25
Padilla Conmemorativo Sampler Tin - 10 Cigars (#1246119) - CigarBid.com
2 - Padilla Miami Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla 1932 Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Dominus Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Series '68 Robusto (5" x 50)
2 - Padilla Obsidian Robusto (5" x 50)

.....Ten 10"x48 perfect smoking Double Happiness cigars for $25.
Double Happiness Sampler - 10 Cigars (#1246099) - CigarBid.com
1 - 5 Vegas Triple-A Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Diesel Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Double Happiness Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Graycliff G2 Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Graycliff Turbo Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Gurkha Blue Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Gurkha Red Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Man O' War Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Man O' War Ruination Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48
1 - Padilla Achilles Two-Headed Monster -10" x 48

.....Twelve of the 6.5"x52 Pinar del RIo Torpedo Sampler for $19 or $22 is not bad
Pinar del Rio Torpedo Flight Sampler - 12 Cigars (#1246045) - CigarBid.com
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Torpedo (6.5" x 52)
3 - Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Torpedo (6.5" x 52)

.....12 cigar AJ Fernandez sampler for $22.
A. Fernandez Super-Premium 12-Pack - 12 Cigars (#1246071) - CigarBid.com
3 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail (5" x 56)
3 - Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga S-2 Torpedo (6" x 52)
3 - La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Robusto (5.5" x 54)
3 - Rocky Patel Signature Toro (6" x 52)

.....CI has this 10 cigar sampler + a Humidor for $29.99. nice. I would never call Garo Double Habano "top-shelf" but the rest are all very good smokes. 
1 - Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
1 - Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
1 - La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
1 - Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
1 - CAO Black Bengal (6x50)
1 - Punch Pita (6.1x50)
1 - Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro (6.2x50)
1 - Torano Noventa Santiago (5x50)
1 - Garo Double Habano (4.7x52)
1 - Padilla 1948 Ed. Limitada Robusto (5x50)
1 - Whitetail Glasstop Humidor (50 Capacity)
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=sp-ca27


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Padron Family Reserve No. 44 Natural - 5-Pack (#1247601) - CigarBid.com
Padron Family Reserve No. 44 Natural - 5-Pack (#1247602) - CigarBid.com

.....$26 per cigar. nice.

Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto (22) (#1249528) - CigarBid.com
.....22 Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto (5.25" x 52) for $103.00. Great cigar, and worth every penny, except

.....I just scored 20 on Free Fall for $65.26. nice
Alec Bradley Black Market Robusto - 10 Cigars (#1250284) - CigarBid.com

.....bid $19 to win 5 Gran Habano Azteca Fuerte Torpedo's. A very good $2per cigar.
http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1247546/Gran-Habano-Azteca-Fuerte-Torpedo-5-Pack/


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Not Cbid, but Cigar Auctioneer but I had to post anyway, thats per stick by the way

Liga Privada Unico Serie Feral Flying Pig


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Crazy, I saw that last night and it hasn't stopped


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Good likelihood that someone is thinking they are getting 10 sticks. 
These sites are designed with confusing auction descriptions..............called deception


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

When we talk about these people paying I hate to say it but I wonder how much shill bidding is involved in driving prices up


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

loki993 said:


> Not Cbid, but Cigar Auctioneer but I had to post anyway, thats per stick by the way
> 
> Liga Privada Unico Serie Feral Flying Pig


I was going to post this...not fair!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Who knows?
Another observation, not only my own, but other guys who've been in cigars much longer.
Sticks always go up during the spring through fall, some say it's a fresh round of newbies driving up prices, some say there's a resurgence 'cause of the awakening of some to the fact they are trying to take away our rights and have also jumped in, lots of factors involved.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

rah0785 said:


> .....how could I have missed this SICK, TWISTED auction. 1 single cigar. The same blend that sells for $2per in the "regular sizes". Like rolling three $2 cigars into one fat piece of ......whatever. This makes the $10per Diamond Crown bidders seem like genius's.
> 
> Puros Indios Chief (1) (#1249593) - CigarBid.com


And for one point eight inches of cigar...talk about a NUB!!!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Again i love how it says MSRP is 15 bucks, so what process do you have to go through, or not go through i guess to spend that kind of money on one stick, a FFP. I know if you watch these boards you can see when they are back in stock again. lazy, Lazy, Lazy

I am again a fool on cbid as i reopened my account. I got to shut that thing down again! DAM


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

The guys who run the B&M here in my town are pretty much conceited, egotistical, elitist old men who I really prefer not to do business with, therefore cbid has been a great tool for me to get the smokes I really enjoy.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

A box of 5 LP No 9's I was bidding on is already over $70....they are $12.50 apiece at my local B&M what the hell people?


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #46 (#1280221) - CigarBid.com

Are these really 18 dollar sticks? My B&M sells them for about 10 bucks. guess they wont be driving up the price of my cheap sticks.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

cigar bid has some very good deals but also some of the opus and some de sticks go for sometimes double what they should be


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Pure craziness! I know they are hyped, but paying nearly $20 a stick!?!?!?!?

Liga Privada #9 Tasting Sampler - Box of 5 (#1293635) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> Pure craziness! I know they are hyped, but paying nearly $20 a stick!?!?!?!?
> 
> Liga Privada #9 Tasting Sampler - Box of 5 (#1293635) - CigarBid.com


People are stupid you can get them at a local shop for 12 a stick.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> People are stupid you can get them at a local shop for 12 a stick.


Precisely what I do...when available. Otherwise I check out other retailers online, who don't sell at extreme markups...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> People are stupid you can get them at a local shop for 12 a stick.


Maybe in Tennessee. Here in California I've never found ANY Liga (No9 or T52) for under $15-$18 per stick. Undercrowns are typically $10 - $12 in my experience.


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm willing to bet that this guy set his minimum bid at $3.00 but set his maximum bid at a ridiculous price, trying to be the winner no matter. Doing that would show his bid at $3.00 until someone tried to bid higher, so it would go until, say $97.00.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Maybe in Tennessee. Here in California I've never found ANY Liga (No9 or T52) for under $15-$18 per stick.


Eric...your CA taxes are definitely a bummer. I'm lucky to be in the VA/WV area where they are essentially non-existent. CBID, being in PA, has the same luxury. So it's baffling to me to see that price per stick. I'd understand people paying that locally in some of the high tax states.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

People do get stupid on the LP auctions.
I just picked up a box of LP #9 Toros online (not an auction) for $265 w/free shipping.
Not the best deal, but not too bad, and they were in stock. :dunno:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

This auction is A few weeks old, but I got a kick out of it. Bet he will think twice before he ever clicks the "quick buy" button again, LMAO!

Graycliff Avelino Lara 80th Pirate (torpedo) - 5-Pack (#1287306) - CigarBid.com


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

BaconStrips said:


> This auction is A few weeks old, but I got a kick out of it. Bet he will think twice before he ever clicks the "quick buy" button again, LMAO!
> 
> Graycliff Avelino Lara 80th Pirate (torpedo) - 5-Pack (#1287306) - CigarBid.com[/QUOTE
> 
> That seems like something I would do in a cigar frenzy.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I think Cbid KNOWS that a small % of dopes will see the pic of 20 cigars and assume that is what they are bidding on, then CLICK........and _surpriiiiiiise_!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

This one is going to be interesting to watch, Sharks on Cbid...
Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #77 Shark (Single)


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

IBEW said:


> This one is going to be interesting to watch, Sharks on Cbid...
> Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #77 Shark (Single)


I'm not paying 2-3 times the price for anything. Is this cigar really that good or is everyone going nuts because they can't find it anywhere?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

BaconStrips said:


> This auction is A few weeks old, but I got a kick out of it. Bet he will think twice before he ever clicks the "quick buy" button again, LMAO!
> 
> Graycliff Avelino Lara 80th Pirate (torpedo) - 5-Pack (#1287306) - CigarBid.com


That guy lives in Fallbrook which is about 20 minutes from me. I want to go find him just so I can :bitchslap:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm not paying 2-3 times the price for anything. Is this cigar really that good or is everyone going nuts because they can't find it anywhere?


The Anejo line are great smokes. The No. 77 Shark is highly sought after and is awesome, IMHO. Since the Fuente's only release a batch or two of the Anejos per year, people can go crazy trying to track them down. The Shark is typically the hardest to find. The funny thing is, you can go to http://tampasweethearts.com/ and buy a sampler that includes all 7 regular Anejos, including the Shark, for MSRP.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> The Anejo line are great smokes. The No. 77 Shark is highly sought after and is awesome, IMHO. Since the Fuente's only release a batch or two of the Anejos per year, people can go crazy trying to track them down. The Shark is typically the hardest to find. The funny thing is, you can go to http://tampasweethearts.com/ and buy a sampler that includes all 7 regular Anejos, including the Shark, for MSRP.


Okay, I just went there and bought a 7 and 2-5pack samplers. Thanks for enabling me further into cigar addiction.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Okay, I just went there and bought a 7 and 2-5pack samplers. Thanks for enabling me further into cigar addiction.


Glad to, er, help! Tampa Sweethearts is my go to for anything Fuente that's HTF. More than likely, they'll have it and they will not overcharge. If you really want to enable your addiction, send and email to [email protected] and ask to be placed on the Hard to Find notification email list. Be warned...


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Stinkdyr said:


> I think Cbid KNOWS that a small % of dopes will see the pic of 20 cigars and assume that is what they are bidding on, then CLICK........and _surpriiiiiiise_!


Yup at first it seems as if you're getting a whole box or bundle but you do have to read the fine print. Lol........


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

This gets better:

Partagas 150 B

Note the guy who bid *$100 PER STICK* not long after the auction opened...fools I tell you! A bunch of fools!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

im thinking i could buy 2 to 4 bundles or boxes for that price off auctioneer, and i'm sure i could get more pleasure from those then a single hundred dollars stick. I paid 15 bucks for an anejo once online, it wasnt worth it especially after i found them at the B and M for 9 bucks. Im not sure what I would do if I had that money to throw around.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow - wtf?!?! $50 for a single FFP???? I need to become a retailer...

BR,

STS


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

ssaka said:


> Wow - wtf?!?! $50 for a single FFP???? I need to become a retailer...
> 
> BR,
> 
> STS


No just auction off anything that is limited edition your company makes, start at MSRP and you can expect 3 times that. Who knows what Ratzilla will go for. That or stop making stuff that tastes great!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing...
Liga Privada Unico Serie Feral Flying Pig

Would you pay $45 for ONE FFP?? :crazy:
And it's not even over yet!! :biglaugh:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

IBEW said:


> Amazing...
> Liga Privada Unico Serie Feral Flying Pig
> 
> Would you pay $45 for ONE FFP?? :crazy:
> And it's not even over yet!! :biglaugh:


Damn! I have $495 worth of pigs! Lol


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

thats ridiculous


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

theres no shortage of em on cbid


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats crazy, my FFP cost 16.50 from my local bm and I thought that was a lot!


----------



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm looking at a new XiKar Xi3 cutter the CBid Quickbuy is more than new with free shipping on Amazon and after QB ends the bidding goes over the QB price, OK whatever. I'll just order from Amazon.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

ssaka said:


> Wow - wtf?!?! $50 for a single FFP???? I need to become a retailer...
> 
> BR,
> 
> STS


This is great!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Silly me thought I could get a fiver of Undercrown Gorditos, with a max bid of $5, with four days left. Now that's :crazy:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Amazing - Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva #49 (#1314884) - CigarBid.com

5er AF Anejo #49 - bid $105.00 with 2 days to go!!!

average cbid winning bid on this about $60.00

#48 singles bid $22.00 - cigar.com $17.77


----------



## stepheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks to all who have confirmed how bloody stupid I have been bidding on CBid. I have learned a very valuable lesson after winning a bundle of brown things that resemble cigars but unfortunately I got what I paid for, a bundle of dried out flaky crap!!!!! never again


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

stepheng said:


> Thanks to all who have confirmed how bloody stupid I have been bidding on CBid. I have learned a very valuable lesson after winning a bundle of brown things that resemble cigars but unfortunately I got what I paid for, a bundle of dried out flaky crap!!!!! never again


Don't be too hasty, lots of good seegars there at great prices. Just study up before bidding.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

When I first got here someone told me not to even look at CBID or CAYP until I first researched and noted prices from other sites. I mean, I like FFP as much as the next guy, but $60 worth, not a chance. It stuns me how many people think they are getting a "bargain" when they are really just throwing money away. That's why I stay as far away from these sites as possible.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

The sites are fantastic if you want good deals. Simply never bid above retail level and you will be fine. These guys who bid super high have the money and can't find them elsewhere or they are stupid. Either way, the smart consumer benefits. 

Again, the reason why Cbid can even operate at a profit is because idiots who overbid pay extra and the smarter buy gets great deals. This allows the site to continue. Again...NEVER set your max bid above retail. I have not bought a single thing above retail value and that includes the shipping. 

Make sure to look around and see what certain things sell at and then shoot for that level unless it's the ridiculous ones like Opus and Liga's. Waste of money to even look at those, but everywhere else there are fantastic deals.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Not gonna give away any secrets, but if you are patient, you can get cigars at the devil site for stupid cheap, sometimes. But true that it seems the idiots come out on the so called better stuff. That's a matter of opinion as well.

often the bidder is not paying attention or reading correctly, I'm there on the threads regular and we often see stupid stuff, I just don't bother to bring it over here so much.

Sometimes it is just ego!


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

I love this thread....it makes- me feel so smart. 
I don't even think Congress spends money this poorly lol


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

I'm just patiently waiting till a certain time of the year when prices on the devil site come down after the hype dies. Kinda like going to a crowded gym to start a new year, wait a few wks and it's back to the normal crowd.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Patients is the key for CBid. You will get the deal you want.... Just maybe not today.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Exactly, but there are so many deals on there you are bound to hit if you just wait it out. I mean, the deal on the 10 pepin blues is excellent even at what you can bid right now. There are others but I don't want to tell ya'll! ahha.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see how high these go for. $17 already with 3 days left
Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Belicoso (Single) (#1324818) - CigarBid.com


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

toofewbullets said:


> Can't wait to see how high these go for. $17 already with 3 days left
> Liga Privada No. 9 by Drew Estate Belicoso (Single) (#1324818) - CigarBid.com


That's already $3-4 above what I pay. What people are thinking is beyond me. ound:


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

Is this a concealed... habano?


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

eddyeddy said:


> Is this a concealed... habano?


Lmao... maybe it comes with a happy ending.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i keep looking at this thread to make sure i'm not one of those fools... haha. sometimes i get carried away 


J.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

numismaniac said:


> I have posted this a few times here and will continue, maybe it will save a few folks and help keep the prices down.
> 
> Cbid Completed Auctions


Hate to quote my self, but a heads up for folks who use this, I noticed that the site now wants you to sign in?.........looks suspicious


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

If your patient you can get unbelievably cheap prices on Cigar bid.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

i LOVE Cbid - as a Satan Worshiper it supply's my cigar needs - now if I could only find SACRIFICIALCHICKENS.COM....


----------



## jimmypa (Jul 2, 2012)

toofewbullets said:


> Can't wait to see how high these go for. $17 already with 3 days left


LOL! I hate when I see this, what is wrong with people?!? You can find these way cheaper (even online) with a little effort...


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

It's amazing what people will pay in order to not have to get out of a chair. I have paid to much on a few things, but it is always less than what you can get on cigars international. I think the most i ever spent on a box was 62 for a box of saint louis rey serie G's. But I have gotten away from bidding my new son has eaten up most of my disposable income, that and I have more than I can smoke in a couple years. I still like to keep up with the trends that are happening on the devil just the same.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

snagstangl said:


> It's amazing what people will pay in order to not have to get out of a chair. I have paid to much on a few things, but it is always less than what you can get on cigars international. I think the most i ever spent on a box was 62 for a box of saint louis rey serie G's. But I have gotten away from bidding my new son has eaten up most of my disposable income, that and I have more than I can smoke in a couple years. I still like to keep up with the trends that are happening on the devil just the same.


Here I go again. The only items I buy online are those my B&M doesn't carry. On only one or 2 occasions has my B&M not beat *any* online price. I tell everyone I know who's just starting out to go to their B&M, meet the manager and his staff, speak to the manager and staff, form a personal relationship with them that's not based on the buying and selling of cigars, and nurture that relationship. It will eventually pay dividends. The manager and owner of the B&M I frequent are probably 2 of my closest friends. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## nfbuckeye (Jul 15, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> If your patient you can get unbelievably cheap prices on Cigar bid.


One of my favorite smokes are the La Herencia Cubana CORE...I can often find a 5-pack on there for $17-19. Can't beat that.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Here I go again. The only items I buy online are those my B&M doesn't carry. On only one or 2 occasions has my B&M not beat *any* online price. I tell everyone I know who's just starting out to go to their B&M, meet the manager and his staff, speak to the manager and staff, form a personal relationship with them that's not based on the buying and selling of cigars, and nurture that relationship. It will eventually pay dividends. The manager and owner of the B&M I frequent are probably 2 of my closest friends. That's my 2 cents.


Just out of curiosity, do you guys have little to no state tobaccy tax? Sounds like you have a really good setup.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

This is what happens when you get gready and try to take them all..
Tatuaje The Wolfman


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait... Then someone bids $140! Took one away from the 1st guy.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

MikeW said:


> This is what happens when you get gready and try to take them all..
> Tatuaje The Wolfman


Holy crap. That may just be the most obnoxious overbid I've ever seen. And by the way...I have a 5er of the Wolfman available for the low, low price of $400. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

MikeW said:


> Wait... Then someone bids $140! Took one away from the 1st guy.


Am I looking at it right? For ONE cigar?!?!?!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Ryan7311 said:


> Am I looking at it right? For ONE cigar?!?!?!


you are correct

"10 Lots of 1 Cigar" - so the $ amount shown will be the $amount that they pay for each "lot of 1 cigar"

this is why you should read the auction text VERY carefully


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I still scratch my head when people bid up to and beyond $60 for 5 AF don Carlos in most vitolas.

Edit:

My God, I just saw the 140 bid on the wolfman!!! What the heck are people doing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Box of 10 Oliva V Melanio Robustos, retail ~$85, already $103 with 2 days and 8 hours to go... this should be interesting 

Oliva Serie 'V' Melanio Robusto (10) (#1356936) - CigarBid.com


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

AStateJB said:


>


i literally lol'd


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

AStateJB said:


>


OMFG! Hahahahaha! nice catch Josh.


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

AStateJB said:


>


It seems like I see shit like that quite often on there... Bids going over the QB amount on a regular basis...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

joshuarodger said:


> i literally lol'd





BaconStrips said:


> OMFG! Hahahahaha! nice catch Josh.





Dark Rose said:


> It seems like I see shit like that quite often on there... Bids going over the QB amount on a regular basis...


I thought that one was pretty funny. I have noticed that sometimes the "Quick-ies" get a little stupid, but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

things like that happen pretty regular, 

last week they had a guy, JJ from Payson, AZ running up bids/units on a giant fake/hack account!


----------



## Edrod (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey guys quick off topic noob question. I used to be able to view a lot of actions being closed to finishing (secs and mins). I pressed the closed tab and now the soonest closing bid I can see is 1 day. I've tried about everything. (close tab, ending soon etc). Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance 
Eddi


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

Edrod said:


> Hey guys quick off topic noob question. I used to be able to view a lot of actions being closed to finishing (secs and mins). I pressed the closed tab and now the soonest closing bid I can see is 1 day. I've tried about everything. (close tab, ending soon etc). Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Eddi


They seem to list auctions in batches, so sometimes there really aren't any ending for a day or so. At least it seems that way to me, I've had the same issues.


----------



## Edrod (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response Steve. That makes sense, I thought I might have accidentally clicked on something.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

A 5ver of My Father Lanceros is at 73 thats...the box is at 94. Insane. I hope that was an accident, like me bidding for 13 10 packs.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

So today I decided to go back to Cbid and try to pick up some more Ave Maria Holy Grails (LOVE'EM). Since there's a few days left on the bidding I bid on 10 for a max of $5 each (i.e. $50 total before shipping). A little while later I get an email saying that I'm outbid on 5 of them. No worries. I set my Max and someone blew past it. The poor sap that blew past it though must not know what he was doing because he bid $30 per stick on a quantity of 10!

Talk about overpaying! These are typically $8 cigars.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

It sounds like someone is showing you up on how to waste money, are you going to stand for that?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

i think there are some ferals and l40s going for somewhere near 30 a stick if anyone is interested :der:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I've dealt with cBid once or twice and can definitely see myself doing something silly.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I dunno, Cbid is fun to take a look at, but the deals are mostly on 5vegas and stuff like that. I love a 5vegas classic with a year on it 

But the good stuff is generally over bid ALL of the time. I did manage a 5er of Undercrowns for 29 bucks. A tad cheaper than retail, so Im happy with that


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

My problem is I'de get wrappede up in the game of it all and end up doing something stupid. Nothing at all against cbid, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm with StogieJim. It's fun to check out but other than Freefall I rarely find something cheaper than I can find it elsewhere, by the time people have run up the price and then add shipping. Not Child's fault, just the uninformed bidders. But, maybe I'm just bidding on the wrong stuff. :ask:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Nathan, not at all man, that's just the way it is on there as of late. Couple years ago, man I was scoring deals left and right. 

I've got a little order coming my way next week from them, but I think I'm done with the devil site. This was was my first order from them in about 8 months. 

Though when I am in need of some 5Vegas Classics, Cbid is where I go


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

lol a over bid thread........how original in the words of donutboy2000 "It’s all of those rich guys taunting us. Money means nothing to them. They read the threads here and laugh. It is sick. They light their cigars with $100 bills."


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Nathan, not at all man, that's just the way it is on there as of late. Couple years ago, man I was scoring deals left and right.
> 
> I've got a little order coming my way next week from them, but I think I'm done with the devil site. This was was my first order from them in about 8 months.
> 
> Though when I am in need of some 5Vegas Classics, Cbid is where I go


There are still some great deals, you just really have to watch what you're doing. I got a couple of fivers a few weeks ago at some killer prices. For example I got a fiver of El Triunfador No. 2's for $17. Damn good price, last week a saw some schmuck bid $35 for a fiver of the same thing. Hell, you can go buy those on CI bidding for cheaper than that! Also grabbed a 10 count of some Man 'O War virtues for $27, under $3 a stick for those I think is a quality deal. It is laughable though when you see jackasses bidding close to or sometimes over MSRP. That is just plain crazy.

I usually stick to the free fall though, remove the element of stupid bidders (other than me) from the process. Even then, it not always the best move, I hit up the monster today and checked out the mashup and saw prices on there for some of the same items that were way below the lowest the freefall would go on CBid. Free shipping on the monster too.

Long story short, there are still some good deals, but you absolutely have to shop around.


----------



## naajsmith (Jul 1, 2012)

John75 said:


> Long story short, there are still some good deals, but you absolutely have to shop around.


Agree!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's a nice'un

Liga Privada T52 Toro (#1375945) - CigarBid.com


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

With patience and a certain way of bidding...........one can get some great deals from there..............I'm mainly there to have fun on the forum, LOL.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

got these coming next week La Herencia Cubana Dos Capas Toro (#1374834) - CigarBid.com buyout was 16.00 at 11.00 for a 5er 55.00 for 25 not to bad I guess for a very under rated smoke imho


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

numismaniac said:


> Here's a nice'un
> 
> Liga Privada T52 Toro (#1375945) - CigarBid.com


I saw that one, $93 for a 5 pack. I just got the same 5 pack from Bonita Smoke Shop for $53 and they are in stock.


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

This closes on Thanksgiving: Tatuaje The Mummy Coffin 13

It should get interesting.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Cain Nub 460 maduros run $7 at my local B&M they are on Quickies at CBid right now, 10 for $34.50.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> This closes on Thanksgiving: Tatuaje The Mummy Coffin 13
> 
> It should get interesting.


Damn! Its sitting at about 24 dollars a cigar right now! I am in the wrong business.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

I just signed up and made a couple bids, let the slippery slope begin. Hopefully I don't see links to any of the auctions I win in here. Then again, I did check the prices on CI to get an idea of what retail is.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

ezlevor said:


> I just signed up and made a couple bids, let the slippery slope begin. Hopefully I don't see links to any of the auctions I win in here. Then again, I did check the prices on CI to get an idea of what retail is.


Don't get caught up in the bidding war. Put your highest bid that you would go and let it go. They always come back on the list. Be patient you will get them at the price you want.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

xSentinelx said:


> Don't get caught up in the bidding war. Put your highest bid that you would go and let it go. They always come back on the list. Be patient you will get them at the price you want.


Best advice..
Good Karma
Tal~


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah... the 2 things I won were 5 packs that saved me about $50 from what they would have been on CI. I'm happy since I'm just starting the hobby back up and want to try as much as I can.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I'm sure I could go in there, bid on it at 450 (it's at $327) and still get outbid by someone. Of course I'm not going to do that, cause its wrong, and if by chance I did win it, well any way not committing to $35 for a Mummy. 


mrj205 said:


> This closes on Thanksgiving: Tatuaje The Mummy Coffin 13
> 
> It should get interesting.


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

:jaw::jaw:

talk about uninformed buyers... someone paid 80+ dollars for 1 opus X.. <get outta here> :lol: WOW..


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

Shame they dont ship to the UK, wouldn't mind a bit fun bidding on some cigars!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ozzy you're better off! Trust me


----------



## Ozzy (Nov 16, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> Ozzy you're better off! Trust me


haha that thought also crossed my mind!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Plus you get to smoke the ISOM sticks without hassle


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Too much for me; however when in Vegas at Casa Fuentes over half of the Opus' are $100 plus.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Papichulo said:


> Too much for me; however when in Vegas at Casa Fuentes over half of the Opus' are $100 plus.


Everything in that store is overpriced.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Everything in that store is overpriced.


If you were paying California prices you would likely have a different opinion.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> If you were paying California prices you would likely have a different opinion.


Yesterday I was going to purchase some house blends from a shop in California until I saw the tax. Screw that.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Yesterday I was going to purchase some house blends from a shop in California until I saw the tax. Screw that.


LOL. That's why some of us like CBid.  if you're patient you can get Ave Marie Holy Grail 5 packs for $24.55. That's 2 fivers for cheaper than the retail on a box of 8. That's a score in my book.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

xSentinelx said:


> Don't get caught up in the bidding war. Put your highest bid that you would go and let it go. They always come back on the list. Be patient you will get them at the price you want.


Great advice. I'd also add that it's never in your best interest to bid on "rare" items. You'll save a lot of money tracking down normal stores that have things like that in stock.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

QUOTE=szyzk;3739390]Great advice. I'd also add that it's never in your best interest to bid on "rare" items. You'll save a lot of money tracking down normal stores that have things like that in stock.[/QUOTE]

I agree 100%. I love the Fuente 858 Maduros for a decently priced smoke but on Cbid anything Fuente goes well above retail. Now for my cheaper daily smokes Cbid still does well for my budget!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Well not to beat a dead horse but Papas Fritas up to 181 for 28 pk. Cigar.com has them $151.95. 

Curious to see how much higher this one gets!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

RayJax said:


> Well not to beat a dead horse but Papas Fritas up to 181 for 28 pk. Cigar.com has them $151.95.
> 
> Curious to see how much higher this one gets!


Hahah, man I just don't get it.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

RayJax said:


> Well not to beat a dead horse but Papas Fritas up to 181 for 28 pk. Cigar.com has them $151.95.
> 
> Curious to see how much higher this one gets!


The crazy thing about that one is they put the MSRP at the bottom of the page. It's bad enough when people don't go to other sites to make sure they're not being stupid, but when it's on the page I really don't get it. I'm sure the Papas Fritas will be a decent smoke but it's certainly not going to be an over $6 smoke.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

So how did I do? First time, I got caught up in the moment. lol 10 VS Bohemian Collection II $13+$4.95 shipping. Good deal or no???? $25 on CI.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> So how did I do? First time, I got caught up in the moment. lol 10 VS Bohemian Collection II $13+$4.95 shipping. Good deal or no???? $25 on CI.


FN of Terre Haute, IN - you DID NOT do bad - nice box and some very nice hand rolled smokes, you wont be disappointed at that price - you are learning - steer away from the mild VS smokes as your tastes get a little more advanced - still good buy!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

How 'bout this fella.............he's almost at twice the price he could get 'em for on the "Mothership"................CI.................bet he gets all 15, LOL

Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (Single) (#1399395) - CigarBid.com


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

numismaniac said:


> How 'bout this fella.............he's almost at twice the price he could get 'em for on the "Mothership"................CI.................bet he gets all 15, LOL
> 
> Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) (Single) (#1399395) - CigarBid.com


Goodness gracious, I can understand on some HTF like Opus, Anejo, FFP that some people can't locate in their area but these are always in stock for cheaper!

BowhuntnHoosier- you will see that the more your order at one time spreads out the shipping to lower the per stick cost! You did pretty good though!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I would like to try the LP Papas Fritas too, but a 5 pack is now up to $41...hard to believe for a small short filler cigar.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Liga Privada Papa Fritas are up to $45 and over a day left to go higher. 

I must say though, I bought the box of 7 tins and had one today. It was a terrific smoke.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I think people on cbid dont even think,they just want to outbid no matter what the product is


----------



## Blueracer (May 4, 2012)

tntclip said:


> I think people on cbid dont even think,they just want to outbid no matter what the product is


Agree!!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

D307P said:


> Liga Privada Papa Fritas are up to $45 and over a day left to go higher.
> 
> I must say though, I bought the box of 7 tins and had one today. It was a terrific smoke.


A tin of 4 can be purchased directly for $22 from a couple of online vendors, which comes to $5.50 per cigar. I may be a willing to pay that for a good small cigar...though the mixed filler does give me pause (I mentally associate mixed/short filler with inexpensive cigar). But the auction folks are paying $9 a cigar (and climbing) for a 5 pack...WOW


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

tntclip said:


> I think people on cbid dont even think,they just want to outbid no matter what the product is


Many factors affect the foolishness in some auctions, mistakes, ego, high taxes in certain states, but many times it is the ego, and auction excitement


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

A lot of guys here swear by Cbid. I have never used it as it just doesn't appeal to me. Watching my computer to up bid would cut into my cigar smoking, Puffing, and general laziness.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

not the way to bid at all, hehe..............I'm really there for the irreverent forum, LOL.............but I understand HUman nature, am rather frugal, but "market Wise", always looking for a deal, mostly to gift, as I don't smoke often ,and tend to be "picky", no shame in my game..................


used properly some GREAT deals can be had on many items as well as cigars.

sorry can't give away any secrets, LOL.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

capttrips said:


> A lot of guys here swear by Cbid. I have never used it as it just doesn't appeal to me. Watching my computer to up bid would cut into my cigar smoking, Puffing, and general laziness.


There are still some good deals on cbid. I've scored Oliva V and LADC Mi Amore 5 packs for $23...I can't beat that deal anywhere.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok guys I done it again. Tell me how good a deal I got. 5-Pack: Gurkha Status Maduro Torpedo (no tube) $11+$3.95shipping. Found them on CI for Gurkha Status Maduro Torpedo (no tube) (#1401814) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Stu Pedasso (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow. 
FFPs gone wild.

Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig - 5-Pack (#1423749) - CigarBid.com


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Stu Pedasso said:


> Wow.
> FFPs gone wild.
> 
> Holy smokes!! I thought $40+ was crazy for the papas fritas but that's nuts. Oh well to each their own.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Shit... I swear I should have been a retailer - the amount of profit is absurd. The retailer made like $25 gross profit per cigar!?!?! It makes me sick that people are paying so much...

STS


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

My hope in using CBid and being a Noob here is that something I win on there doesn't end up being in this thread.

My first order or two may have had some silly buys on there, but I've learned to do a little bit of research before clicking Bid.

And Steve, Any time you want to make some money on the side with those FFP's, let me know.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

guys theres another one for the FFP and its just as high as the last one are ppl that desperate for these smokes??? :shocked: cant post a link yet but the madness continues


----------



## Stu Pedasso (Dec 6, 2012)

BlazinBajan said:


> guys theres another one for the FFP and its just as high as the last one are ppl that desperate for these smokes??? :shocked: cant post a link yet but the madness continues


It's crazy. The hype has surpassed all reason.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Stu Pedasso said:


> Wow.
> FFPs gone wild.
> 
> Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig - 5-Pack (#1423749) - CigarBid.com


Why would any one do that????


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

kuntry08 said:


> Why would any one do that????


That is insane, it's one thing to really like something but paying what is essentially a 300% premium is just absurd.

Much like the name of the thread -- A fool and his money are soon parted...


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

It's not just CBID, look at completed auctions on EBAY and see what those fools are paying.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I can see paying that on ultra rare cigars, but for everyday production? The Circus never ends :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## nillorset (Sep 21, 2012)

They don't know...lol... Uneducated cigar smokers...buying some of them ffps


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

You think the people that make these ridiculous bids ever read this thread lol??


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

HIM said:


> You think the people that make these ridiculous bids ever read this thread lol??


If they do, I hope they realize that they are fleecing themselves with these insane bids and then never do it again...

Do these people even go and check what the sticks they are bidding on go for? I am always amazed when I see what some things go for on the cigar auction sites. mg:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I think part of its a want it now thing. Sure most sites show what they charge for the sticks, but in many instances those sticks are almost never in stock. So instead of waiting for them to be available at a reasonable price they pay extra to have them now. I've done it before when buying the hops for my house IPA(though I hated having to do it).


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

:doh:they closed at over 50 bucks each, we hate overbid threads there, but we even had one on these poor souls.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

He must be some Texas oil tycoon or something. $163 for a 5er is just downright stupid.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

HIM said:


> You think the people that make these ridiculous bids ever read this thread lol??


I bet it's happened. But I doubt they'd mention it if it did...


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

While I think the price paid is ridiculous I do understand some of it. It's supply and demand and the immediacy of the auction. If you're in an area with very limited chance for them, the auction site is your only way to get them. I understand that most of us here would say great smoke, but not worth that, but to some who want what's popular and to whom money isn't a big deal I could see it. 

I don't have a store near me that carries them (or if they do, they would sell whatever they have to a few guys) so I might be able to see overpaying MSRP a slight bit, but never to that extent. I mean to say how nuts it is in some areas, my local b/m got 9 boxes of just no9. and they sold out in three days. There's an absurd demand.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Stillinger said:


> While I think the price paid is ridiculous I do understand some of it. It's supply and demand and the immediacy of the auction. If you're in an area with very limited chance for them, the auction site is your only way to get them. I understand that most of us here would say great smoke, but not worth that, but to some who want what's popular and to whom money isn't a big deal I could see it.
> 
> I don't have a store near me that carries them (or if they do, they would sell whatever they have to a few guys) so I might be able to see overpaying MSRP a slight bit, but never to that extent. I mean to say how nuts it is in some areas, my local b/m got 9 boxes of just no9. and they sold out in three days. There's an absurd demand.


Society of instant gratification. I have paid more than expected for OpusX but that is only because I wanted them to smoke and wasn't willing to be patient. I think patience is key and being diligent if you are wanting to smoke a type of cigar now now now that is rare well get ready to pay the price if you are willing to wait a year and search then you are rewarded. Really to me some of those listed for the price on CBID you can find them cheaper online actually, so to me that is insane, but then again alot of people don't want to spend much time on searching for a cigar. OpusX's you can find from below MSRP all the way up to 150% mark up.. Supply and demand is king, but some of the supply is hidden... I guess there is those who wait and drop alot of cash on a good deal and those who drop alot of cash for premium smoke they want right now.. Really is there any difference I believe it is subjective and how you approach these things money to burn... You can also look at this from a business point of view... You buy 2-3 boxes of OpusX's whatever variety at MSRP or below then go and sell them with a 100% markup what a deal. I believe the cigar business can be very lucrative... So, I guess it is the difference between the thrifty consumer, high roller, and the hustler.. Things never change


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt there is shill bidding going on, as well.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Papa Fritas are going for $10 for a single now...and their max bids are set even higher :shocked:


----------



## HandBanana (Feb 6, 2013)

Necmo said:


> Papa Fritas are going for $10 for a single now...and their max bids are set even higher :shocked:


Poor guy ended at 11 bucks for a single. 
Neptune cigars has them for $24 for the 4 pack. I'd post a link if anyone's interested but it wont let me due to my low post count.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Necmo said:


> Papa Fritas are going for $10 for a single now...and their max bids are set even higher :shocked:


Crazy. I pick up 4 packs all the time for $22 when they are in stock. They sell quickly, but are by no means difficult to get. I can't believe the prices things that are not even HTF go for on cbid...


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

Once again ppl are too lazy to look for Papas Fritas they are at $13 for a single right now. I know 5-6 sites that have single tins in stock ... when will the foolishness stop!!!


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

When the human race ceases to exist.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

:rip:


Necmo said:


> When the human race ceases to exist.


duh!


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

There are 5 single Fuente Anejo #77 Sharks up for bid. They are at $40 a stick?

Arturo Fuente Añejo Reserva [URL=http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=77]#77 Shark (Single) (#1468172) - CigarBid.com[/url]


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Where are these bidders located? I think that plays a large part in some of these bids.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Where are these bidders located? I think that plays a large part in some of these bids.


New Jersey and Washington state


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Where are these bidders located? I think that plays a large part in some of these bids.


New Jersey and Washington State, what a shame giving my home state a hell of a name. Pure Foolishness:target:


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

Dave you beat me to it, when i was home i found 3 shops in my area (So. Jersey) that had them in stock for $13-$18 +tax. NJ tobacco tax is pretty steep.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Just one more reason I think newcomers or those not familiar with cigars should be steered away from this site. To sell someone, willing or not, a $15 cigar for $40 is criminal. I stopped using CI a long time ago for exactly this reason.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

I too stay away, i got sucked in when i first started out and ran up a a credit card and the ol' lady let me hear it. then started shopping around and actually looking for descent sticks and and found way better deals on other sites.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I saw a post a few weeks ago about Flying Pigs on there going for like $40-50 a stick?


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

a few months ago a 5er of FFP went for over $250


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Disclaimer: SHOP WHERE YOU LIKE, LIKE WHERE YOU SHOP!! I don't care, it's not my money, but for the love of God don't come hear bragging how you scored a box of some third tier Ron Mexico wannabe for .50 cents a stick. WOHOO!!!


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

BlazinBajan said:


> a few months ago a 5er of FFP went for over $250


Thats just insane


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

capttrips said:


> Disclaimer: SHOP WHERE YOU LIKE, LIKE WHERE YOU SHOP!! I don't care, it's not my money, but for the love of God don't come hear bragging how you scored a box of some third tier Ron Mexico wannabe for .50 cents a stick. WOHOO!!!


WTF Dave? You been off the meds again? How is your comment relevant to this thread? I know, to many questions but they need to be asked as you Sir need to play nice now. :banghead:


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Well put, Tashaz, you beat me to it.

Cappy it's sort of concerning that you want to call it "criminal". Folks with that mindset are the very reason we have such foolishness on the rise.

Every time some fool gets burned, they want a law to stop it! All this does is weaken the minds of the common folk, never teaching them simple principles/tenets of life.

I'd rather be a simple Kuntry fella. What do I know.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure why anyone should feel sorry for a guy who buys cigars on cbid. No one's forcing the buyers to raise their bids beyond reasonable levels. And hey, if someone out there thinks that a stick is worth $40 each, then who am I to tell him otherwise? Really, it's as close to a truly open market as you can get. If a few folks get burned by the red mist of competition, well, that's life.


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you sir!

I'm trying to be nice.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

If you are going to pay those prices... For Anejo Sharks might aswell goto cigarsdirect.com

It is what the market will bare.. If people actually believe the Anejo Shark is better than #48 then that is their business... Personally I like the #48 's...

The question how many here would pay 300 for a box of Dirty Rat's ?  Sounds like cigarsdirect should expand into LP's lol


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess my point is that there's nothing sneaky or misleading about cbid. They have cigars, you name a price, if no one else wants to beat your price, you win. Otherwise, you lose. Since the buyer is the one with the money, it's the buyer's job to research (or not) the cigar and the market price and/or availability. No one's getting hustled, in my opinion.


----------



## Thedroller (Mar 12, 2013)

capttrips said:


> Disclaimer: SHOP WHERE YOU LIKE, LIKE WHERE YOU SHOP!! I don't care, it's not my money, but for the love of God don't come hear bragging how you scored a box of some third tier Ron Mexico wannabe for .50 cents a stick. WOHOO!!!


I just scored a 27 count box of the montecristo white label especial #3 for 105$ WOOHOO!!!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if I posted this already, but every time I win an auction, then see that this thread has been updated, I worry that my auction is going to be the one that's being called out.

Luckily that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was following the PF and Sharks on the devil site to give them a try, but knowing what they're going for an what the auction price was currently at, I'll wait to someone else gets them in stock to try out.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

WTF?!
Liga Privada Unico Serie UF13 Dark Parejo (#1503508) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

Only about 40 bucks over MSRP, no big deal :crazy:. I try not to spend more than 5 bucks a stick on cbid, and that's getting boutique cigars, I guess some people have more money than patience.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Wizzles said:


> Only about 40 bucks over MSRP, no big deal. I try not to spend more than 5 bucks a stick on cbid, and that's getting boutique cigars, I guess some people have more money than *BRAINS*.


FTFY....


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

As the age old saying goes ... A fool and his money are soon parted..... but then again some ppl have more money than they know what to do with... so as Capttrips says


capttrips said:


> Disclaimer: SHOP WHERE YOU LIKE, LIKE WHERE YOU SHOP!! I don't care, it's not my money, but for the love of God don't come hear bragging how you scored a box of some third tier Ron Mexico wannabe for .50 cents a stick. WOHOO!!!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

I try not to get caught up in it - I do my best to research prices for a box or 5pk everywhere before getting bid crazy on cbid. I'll even use cigarstash and bizrate to make sure I am not missing a price somewhere. 

All of that being said, early on, I definitely made some stupid cbid mistakes. I never overpaid for something that I could find elsewhere, but I have definitely got caught up and ended up paying what I could have somewhere else by time shipping was figured in. 

These days, I am far more controlled and do my price hunts before I start the bidding wars!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

OratorORourke said:


> All of that being said, early on, I definitely made some stupid cbid mistakes.
> 
> These days, I am far more controlled and do my price hunts before I start the bidding wars!


agreed. i've always bid a couple of bucks lower than i would pay at one of my b&ms and have gotten lucky so far. last time i used cbid was in like february or something and i actually scored a box of la duena prs for 80 bucks. not too bad.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

Once again someone is trying way too hard to get readily available sticks .... at that price they could get two and a half boxes if they put in a little effort.....A fool and his money are soon parted.....
Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva (Single) (#1518474) - CigarBid.com


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

BlazinBajan said:


> Once again someone is trying way too hard to get readily available sticks .... at that price they could get two and a half boxes if they put in a little effort.....A fool and his money are soon parted.....
> Liga Privada Undercrown Corona Viva (Single) (#1518474) - CigarBid.com


21 bucks for a single corona viva!!!??? man, now I don't feel bad when i get absurd deals. They more than make up for it with THAT guy!


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

Not only is he buying a single for $20, he's buying 15 of them for $20 a piece.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

This cbid fool just bought a single Opux X double corona for $31


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> Not only is he buying a single for $20, he's buying 15 of them for $20 a piece.


Oh Geez, I just saw that!!! I'm speechless. I've seen some stupid things on Cbid but this one takes the cake.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

he wont be the last guy believe me.....


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

I thought it was dumb before I realized he bought all 15 of them. That's nuts!


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

If you had to guess, what do you think the chances are that some of the people placing these ridiculous bids work for cbid? I usually see several bidders placing a bid for the entire available quantity at a high starting bid.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

OldSkoolTarHeel said:


> I'm not sure if I posted this already, but every time I win an auction, then see that this thread has been updated, I worry that my auction is going to be the one that's being called out.
> 
> Luckily that hasn't happened yet.


LOL.... I'm guilty of this also...


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Best part is that the auction started at $1.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Liga Privada Unico Serie UF13 Dark Parejo (12) (#1574294) - CigarBid.com
Liga Privada Unico Serie UF13 Dark Parejo (12) $19 a stick that is foolish


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll revive this thread with my current favorite:

Victor Sinclair Serie '55' Imperial Habano Toro (Single) (#1857188) - CigarBid.com

$243 for nine Victor Sinclairs!

I'm always curious what the reaction is when these people see their credit card bill or their updated bank account balance.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

So those new Diesel uncut cigars that you can buy for $29 on cigar international..............Bid was at $34 with a few days left.

I think the noobs just get excited and don't do any research.


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

BlueDevil07 said:


> If you had to guess, what do you think the chances are that some of the people placing these ridiculous bids work for cbid? I usually see several bidders placing a bid for the entire available quantity at a high starting bid.


My guess is that some people have a lot of disposable income and they simply don't care if they pay over the odds. 
Others get a little addicted to the auctions, it's almost like gambling.
Others are clueless morons.

Let em have their fun!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> I'll revive this thread with my current favorite:
> 
> Victor Sinclair Serie '55' Imperial Habano Toro (Single) (#1857188) - CigarBid.com
> 
> ...


Poor guy must have thought he was bidding $27 for all nine.


----------

